#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  مساء الخير ..

## نبع الوفاء

*







			
				بالمرة بقا احب اقترح عليكم اقتراح يارب يعجبكم
وهو ان الموضوع دا يكون موضوع الصباح ..
يعني المشاركة في الموضوع تبقى الصبح بس
بحيث ان كل واحد يدخل يصبح بشرط يضيف
هدية للاعضاء مثلا 
آيه قرآنية .. أو حكمة .. أو نصيحة .. صورة 
أو اي حاجة انتوا عاوزينها تشاركوا بيها

يعني الموضوع دا حيكون زي تسجيل حضور صباحي ومعاه فائدة لينا كلنا
			
		


احبتي في الله .. اعضاء لؤلؤة المشرق العربي



اود ان نتشارك فى احاديث المساء فى هذه الصفحة 
والحقيقة فكرة الموضوع ماخوذة من موضوع '' باصبح عليك ''
للاخت بنت مصر 
اردت هنا ان نصل أنفاس المساء.. بأنفاس الصباح 



لان ثمة أحاديث لا تحلو إلا في المساء 

لذا  اود ان نستقي بواح الورد وضياء القمر 

في حديث ذو ارتباكات و شجون 

في حديث يسمو للصفاء ..يشدو بالعطاء.. 

يثبت جذور المحبة والإخاء في أرضنا

لؤلؤة المشرق العربي '' مصـــر '' 

فـ هيا بنا نغرق في عذوبة الليل وابتهالات الروح 

نغتسل بالهمس ..ونبلل الأوراق بندى المساء 

ننثر في مساؤنا عبير الياسمين 

وحزمة أحلام وأمنيات.. يرعاها رب السماء 

: 

فـ هذا مساء لكم جميعا..وكيفما تحبون وتشتهون



احبتي في الله ..



للورد عطره .. 
وله معناه .. حيث لا لغة تضاهيها .. 
ولا صوت يدانيها .. 

و لأنكم .. أشقاء الروح .. 
لكم من القلب .. أعذب أمنية .. بأجمل مساء .. 

ومساء الورد 

:

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



القلم المتألق  دائماً .. نبع الوفاء






مع ضفاف ذلك المساء اليومي 

قمر يهل ، وبدر يجيء 

سنكـــون هنا

تحياتي




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## صافيولا

[frame="6 80"]*السيدة نبع الوفاء

حقيقة سيدتي ان لحروفك مزاق لا يضاهيها اي مزاق اخر

تحيه وقبل اي شيء لصاحبه تلك الحروف الجميله التي لطالما 

ثمل لها العقل والقلب

موضوع انيق يحمل روح الموده والمحبه بين كل القلوب

مساء بعطر الورد المندي بقطرات الليل الحالكه

*[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الزهور نبع الوفاء
وفكرة حلوة اللي ملحقش يصبح يمسي 

تسلم ايدك
و إن شاء الله لي حضور 
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير  




هـنا بين غربـة الـروح ومعاني الألم 

يجذبني الرحيل مع الغربه والأحزان 

التي مزقت قلبي مع رحيل الحياة !


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لقطة فوتوغرافية 





في هذه الليلة السرمدية .. أغمض عيني .. والتقط لكِ فى خيالى صــورة جميله 

فتقذفين بنفسك من قلبي كأنه هو سطح المنزل الذي لم يكن يتخيل أن تُقذَفين منه


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

أخوتي الافاضل / أيمن / صافيولا / ابن البلد 




أسعد الله مساؤكم وغمره بالعطر والحبور 

جميل هو حضوركما.. كان كالياسمين 
يحمل الصفاء والعطر اينما يحل 

سعيدة بمساؤكم..وأحاديث سطرتموها .. 
هي حكاية بياض تليق بهذا المكان 

اتمنى دوما أن ارى أحاديثكم البراقة هنا 
كالنجوم التي لا تفارق المساء ابدا..! 


دمتم بكل الأناقة والجمال 

ومساؤكم ورد وبراءة وجمال 



:

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

:



أنا والمساء نشترك في شيء واحد 
وهو أننا ننتظر الصباح لـ نتنفس 
أحضان الأمل.. 
لـ نغتال صمت الروح 
بهمس القلوب ..شقشقة عصافير 

: 

أسرتي الغالية .. مساؤكم نور ومحبة 
وفنجان قهوة على ضوء الشموع والقمر 



:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## صافيولا

**

*مساء الحب و النقاء ..
مساء الأحلام .. والبقاء ..
مساء الحب .. الأمل .. الحياة

مساء مفعم بجمال أرواحكم ..
مساء بلون بياض قلوبكم ..*

**

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*


مساءٌ يحمل الروح على جنحيه 
يبعثر القلب على أزهار أمل 
كي تنتظر بقية اٌشراق 

المساء لا يكتمل إلا بكم .. 
ولا يحمل ضوء قمر .. حتى تتنور الصفحات بأقلامكم 

:

مساء النقاء .. يا صافيولا
حضورك / حرفك 
هما من أجمل معاني الصفاء هنا 
لاعدمت وجودك الغالي.. 

: 

أحبة المنتدى .. 
مساؤكم سعيد ..ولياليكم غيوم تمطر دوماً 
بالورد و همسات الحب. 
مساء الود  والمحبة.. يا كل الأحبة 



:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير




لا يوجد أسوأ من إنسان 

يسألك عن اسمك الذي طالما كان يقرنه دائماً بكلمة أحـبـك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

مساءٌ بارد معتم .. إلا من دفء و نور ما ! 

اخي .. أيمن



جعل الله كل امسياتك واوقاتك عامرة بالفرح 
ومليئة بشتى الوان الجمال والمحبة.. 
حفظك الله لنا 
وادام لك كمال العقل والروح ايها العذب الخلوق. 
كن بالقرب دوما ..فـ حضورك الألق 
سيغمر مساءتنا بكثير من النور والشذا. 

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا

الحقيقة همسي عليكم بغنوة لهدى حداد وهي أخت فيروز
الغنوة اسمها بيني وبينك

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...72/1867262.mp3

كلمات الأغنية بتقول

بيني و بينك يا ليل في حب و غنيي
على بابي بتقعد يا ليل و منسهر ليلي
بيني و بينك في أسرار و بتعرف أحزاني
تبقى إمرقلي عاهاك الدار و قلو ما ينساني
فيق البيت العتيق غافي على الطريق و غافي حدو الزمان
يمكن بكرا الحبيب يمرق متل الغريب و ما يذكر اللي كان
بيني و بينك يا ليل في حب و غنيي
على بابي بتقعد يا ليل و منسهر ليلي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*يا مساء الخير 
يا مساء الورد والفل والياسمين 
بما إن الموضوع بيتكلم عن الليل
وسحره ........
فمفيش أحلي من 
ً"عيون القلب " لنجاة الصغيرة
عشان نسمعها بليل سوا 
*



 ::

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

أسابق المساء.. 

لأحيي دفء قلوبكم وبياضها 

بتحية الود المحملة بالفل والياسمين 

وأتمنى لكم مساءً جميلا مليئاً بالخير والسعاده 

:

اخي .. ابن البلد 
مساؤك النور والحبور .. 
مساء فيه أنت لنا.. 
احلى من الشهد المعطر بكل اصناف الزهور 
شكرا ايها الوفي .. على اختيارك لاحلى الكلمات
لعذبة الصوت '' هدى حداد ..

: 

ومساء طيب اتمناه للجميع 
مع أحلام سعيدة بعبق الطفولة الملائكية 



:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

غاليتي .. مصراوية 

مساءكِ محمل بأهازيج الأمل.. 
مساءكِ ضحكة وأطلالة الندى 
مساؤك ورد .. 
كحروفك المتناثرة وردا وفل 
جعل الله كل أوقاتك حب وفرح 
ودمتِ لناكما أنتِ ربيع 
نتوق له يلبسنا بهاء وأمل.. 
ورقة الورد 
و عطر اللقاء 

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> مساءٌ بارد معتم .. إلا من دفء و نور ما ! 
> 
> اخي .. أيمن
> 
> 
> 
> جعل الله كل امسياتك واوقاتك عامرة بالفرح 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء 


مساءك سيدتي يشع بالضياء كنور القمر 

ولعل أمسياتك تظل هكذا دائماً

سلمت يداكِ



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الحرية 






ها أنا أحلق في الهواء الطلق وأستنشق نسيم الحرية

ولقد منحتني الغربة الحرية ، لكنها لم تمنحني الوطـن 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء 






قهوتي هذا المســاء ممتزجـة بغربتي ومتأرجحة على طاولتي

تحركها نسمات الوحدة يميناً و يسار حائرة كحيرتي اللامنتهية

فلنتشاركها سوياً لعلنا نصل إلى توحد في التفكير فنهدأ قلـيلاً


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

من هذا المساء

أُعلن الحداد على قلبي

سأغلقه حتى إشعار آخـــر

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

الأخ الغالي .. أيمن  



مساؤك نغمة شرقية أصيلة
وقهوة مضمخة بالهيل



سنكون لك الأهل والأم والأخت  والصديقة 
لنحتسي وإياك قهوتك التي اعتدت على شربها ....
وأحلى فنجان قهوة عربية أصيلة ...


عمتَ مساء بكل الخير

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## M!sS Roro

.. مســــآآء الحـب .. مساءكـم ضحكة طفل بريء ..



 مســآءك عطــآآء دآآئم يــآآ نبع الوفااء ..

لقد ابهرتموني بكلماتكم الرقيقه .. انتي والاستاذ ايمن ..  ::$:  ::$:  .. .. 

الــى الامــآآم يــآآ وردة المســآآء ..  :f:  .. وشكرا لكـ ..

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ...
رائعة كلماتك ومسائك يا نبع الوفاء....تسلم أيدك...
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة .....*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

غاليتي .. ميس رورو





الحبّ كلّ الحبّ في متصفحي ..
ما أجمله من مساء !!

مساؤك نغمة طلالية أصيلة
ومساؤك حبّ
أيتها الرقيقة

ياسمينة لعينيك
وفنجان قهوة عربية أصيلة كأصالتك



و كلمات لــ فيروز :

لماّ لمحتو طلّ صرت ملبكي
وعرفت قصدو وقلت بدّو يشتكي
فتشتْ عا كلمة تا افتحلو حديث
وقفتْ ووقفْ وتنينا انسينا الحكي

:

نبع الوفاء

----------


## نبع الوفاء

* 

غاليتي وعزيزتي .. سوما 

مساؤكِ كـ روحك ..ينضح بالعبق والشفافية 
مساءٌ يكفي به أن يتزين سحر حضورك 
ليكون مختلفاً بالشذا ومعزوفات الجمال . 


مساؤكِ دفء وسكينة .. 
مبعثهما قرب الأحبة 
لا عدمتك ايتها الشفيفة 
:

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## aamin

*


صباح الخير يا اميرتي


أهيم في لقياك يا اميرتي

وانت كالقمر في سمائه البشر

محياك كطلعة البدر في حسنه

فمن اين جئت يا رفيقة الدرب

واين كنت قبل لقيانا دوما

ما عرفتك منذ ان كنت طفلا

ابحث عن وفاء يملأ قلبي

فلم اجده الا حين كنت انت البدر

اخاف من لقياك ان تغيبي يوما

فاين اجدك يا ساحرة القصر

سيبكيك قلبي كل لحظة بلا دمع

واعرف اني في سحرك صرت اهذي

فارفقي يا طلعة الجمال بقلب ساه

واعلمي انك رائعة الجمال يا انسي

aamin

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



عدنا .. 





ما أحلى الرجوع إليه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



همسة من القلب 


همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكم في هذا المساء






إذا كان الأمــس ضــاع فبين يديــكم الــيوم
 وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل 
فلديكم الـغــــد

لا تحــزنو على الأمـــس فـهــو لن يـعــود 
ولا تأســـفو على اليــوم فــهـــــــو راحل 
واحلــمو بشمــس مضيئــه في غـد جميل 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء مفعم بآهات الرحيل 




على وعـــدٍ بلـقـــــاء 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساءكم أجمل مع أغنية 

قلب وراح 





اعتبره قلـب و راح

اعتبره قـصر جراح

واتهــد عاللي بانيه

غلطة شربنا منـــها

لازم ندفـــع تـمـنـها

نصيبنا هنعـمـل ايه

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير 




آسفه .. شوفلك غيري 
مش هتحمل تاني معاك

إنت عايزلك حد يضحي
مهما بتعمل فيه ويــــاك




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=S09CC7yl4fs

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ابن البلد

حابب أمسي عليكم بمقوله بتقول




> إننا نشكو لأن الله جعل تحت الورود أشواك...وكان الأجدر بنا أن نشكره لأنه جعل فوق الشوك وردا ...!!


ومسائكم زي الفل

----------


## نسمة صيف

احلى صباح مع بوادر فجر جديد يهل عليكم

صبااااااااااااااااااااااااااحكم ورد

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا

الليله حابب أمسي عليكم برائعه من روائع
Andre Rieu

أتمنى أنها تعجبكم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=LX1fiE0U1qA

----------


## نسمة صيف

لك كل الشكر ابن البلد على هذه الرائعة


ومساكم وصباحكم احلى من الياسمين

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

هكذا هي الحياة..شروق وغروب 
لقاء وغياب .. 
إنما يظل الشوق لا يغيب لكم 
فـ يا رفاق البياض والبوح 
يا اسياد الكلمة الطيبة 
هنا تناثرت روحي لكم 
مساءات من القلب للقلب 
وهنا رسمنا المحبة والأمل 
أجمل وأسمى عنوان لمسيرتنا معا 
على درب العطاء 
وهنا أعود ..لاشرق من جديد 
بوجودكم ومحبتكم .. 
ونكمل معا مسيرة العطر والصفاء 


لكم كل المنى .. وارق التحايا المسائية 
نفحات اشواق معطرة ..بالحنين ونسمات المحبة 

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الحب 





الإرتباط ليس بدايــة حــرب فالزواج فضـيلة الفضائـل 

بـه نعـلـو بـأنـفـسـنا عـن الـعـبـث والابـتـذال الـعـاطـفي 

ونـحـمــي عــقـولــنــا مــن الضــيـاع والتبعـثر الفكري 

لذا فنسموا بمشاعرنا ولنبدأ حياتنا بالحب لا الحرب !



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

   يوووه يا  أيمن  دى جوازة ولا جنازة 

 صدق إلي قال يا مأمن للرجال  يا مأمن الميه فى الغربال 

والله يجزيك كل خير أيمن  ضحكتني بالصورة دى 

المهم 
مساؤك بلون الغروب الساحر 
والأمنيات الراحلة لغدٍ آخر 



:

نبع الوفا ء*

----------


## هدوء الفجر

[frame="7 90"][IMG][/IMG]





_بدأ مسائى

فتهادت الى شاطىء الهدوء والحب

سفينة مشاعرى

تحملنى , تحتوينى 

يلثم مسائى شفاه كونآ عبق 

بنسائم الاحلام , ربما هى الآمال

بدأ مسائى وفردت شراعى ليتنفس ذلك الهواء

فوجدتنى هنا قد رسوت

ويالا انبهارى بما وجدت ,

وجدت نبعآ يروى السهول بوفاءه

وجدت وفاءآ تحمله الارض بين حناياها

فتثمره كلماتآ ,,

تلون بساط المروج بلونآ خيالى

تحمله فرشاة ,,,,,,


نبــــــــــــــــــع الوفـــــــــــــــاء


غاليتى ,,

مساؤك خاص ينشد تراتيل الصفاء

واحيانآ يشدو بآلام تمزق فراغ الكون

مساؤك اليوم معى 

جعلنى اشعر بمذاقآ مختلفآ عن تلك الامسيات

فهل تقبلين جنوحى على شاطئك هذا المساء ؟

خالص تقديرى ومودتى لك 

نبع الوفاء_[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
والحمد لله نسمة أن الموسيقى عجبتك

النهارده همسي عليكم بموسيقى جميلة جدا 
بعنوان Bolero
ل 
Andre Rieu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=gdL2pQiDdvY

أتمنى أنها تعجبكم

----------


## نسمة صيف

أحلى مساء مع بداية شروق يوم جديد

على انغام الموسيقى

العذبة المتهادية  

تسلم يابن البلد على اختياراتك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



رحيل







تتمركزين في وسط عالمي

تشعي لي القهر والحرمان

وأمنحك الضــــوء والحب



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
>    يوووه يا  أيمن  دى جوازة ولا جنازة 
> 
>  صدق إلي قال يا مأمن للرجال  يا مأمن الميه فى الغربال 
> 
> والله يجزيك كل خير أيمن  ضحكتني بالصورة دى 
> 
> المهم 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء 




جنازة ولاّ جوازة كله محصل بعضه 

معدتش تفرق سينا من سونيا 

هههههههههههههه



مساءك فل

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ابن البلد

> أحلى مساء مع بداية شروق يوم جديد
> 
> على انغام الموسيقى
> 
> العذبة المتهادية  
> 
> تسلم يابن البلد على اختياراتك



نسمة 
مساءك زهور وإشراقة يوم جديدة معطرة بالفل والياسمين

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا

النهارده ميعادنا مع الموسيقى
Yanni - Reflections of passion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=SzRy1zGGLXM

يارب تنال إعجابكم

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

مساء الخير / وجودكم 
مساء العطر / ارواحكم 
مساء الدفء / حروفكم 
مساء النور / قلوبكم 

هنا معكم في وطن النقاء والياسمين 
يغمرني الأمل والسلام 
فأشعر بشعور من يدخل بيته بعد رحلة سفر 
عانى فيها مشقة الحنين والبحث عن ركن آمن 
هو ذلك الشعور الجميل بالراحة والدفء و الأمان 

: 

امين .. 



مساءك فرح يا اخي.. 
وبوركت ايامك بالخير والجمال 
شكراً لقلبك.. 

: 

اخي ايمن  .. 
مساؤك نور يعانق الروح 
ويلامس القلب بشفافية ونقاء 

:

غاليتي .. هدوء الفجر 



يا روعة الروح 
طاب مساؤنا بحضورك وتعطر 
مساؤكِ جمال وطمأنينة وكثير من الدفء 
يسعدني كثيرا عندما اطالع كلماتك 
والمس منها عاطفتك الرقيقة التي تنم عن روح نبيلة 
تتفاعل مع محبة الآخرين و تشاركهم الود بالود 
فـ كوني بالقرب منا دوما
دام قلبكِ وحرفكِ منارة لي ودفئاً.. 

:

عزيزتي .. نسمة صيف



العابرة على ارواحنا في ليالي الصيف الاهبة 
نسمة دافئة مضمخة بالمسك والورد 
مساؤك مساء الحب والنقاء 
مساؤك شموخ ونجاح واماني عذبة . 

:

 ابن البلد ..



مساءٌ يشتاقك 
يوشوش القمر والنجوم 
ويهديك حكايات بلون الورد 
واحلام ملائكية بعبق الياسمين 
لمساؤك وكل أوقاتك
 أجمل الامنيات المحملة 
بالسلام والطمئنية . 
ودمت لنا كما أنت حضور نقي وحرف سامق. 

:

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء يتوشح بالشوق والحنين 






الحــب أسطورة تعجـز البشرية عن إدراكها 

إلا لمن كان صادقاً في نطقها ومعناها

وأنا اشعر بصدق إحساسي

وأهيم عشقاً

وحباً



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا
وكالعادة ميعادنا مع الموسيقى الهادية
النهارده هنسمع عزف رائع علي البيانو ل 
Richard Clayderman
أتمنى يعجبكم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=OS8F5x07pl8

----------


## نسمة صيف

ابن البلد 

دائما تجعل للمساء معنى اخر

واحساس اخر يأخذنا بعيدا 

بموسيقاك الناعمة التى تنئا بنا عن صخب الحياة الهادر

مساء له صوت وليس كأى مساء





نبع الوفاء 

كلماتك حانية للغاية

لها لمسة حانية على القلب

مساءوك معطر بأحلى الورود 

مع النغمات الهادئة لكى تكتمل الصور البراقة

مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء رائع اليوم بكم

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*ميت مسا على الناس الكويسة 

انا جاى هنا تانى إن شاء الله

بس حبيت أمسى فى الصباح

يعنى إثبات تواجد وخلاص مش مهم الوقت 

مسائكم عسل وسكر*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



همسة 




لم أكـــــــــذب 

عندما قلت أنكِ  للحب فقط



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *ميت مسا على الناس الكويسة 
> 
> انا جاى هنا تانى إن شاء الله
> 
> بس حبيت أمسى فى الصباح
> 
> يعنى إثبات تواجد وخلاص مش مهم الوقت 
> 
> مسائكم عسل وسكر*


*
أخي .. أهلاوي 



ولمساؤك من القلب ..
كل الاماني الطيبة ..
ومن الروح ..
كل المحبة والاشواق العاطرة ..

..

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2:

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> مساء الفل عليكم جميعا
> وكالعادة ميعادنا مع الموسيقى الهادية
> النهارده هنسمع عزف رائع علي البيانو ل 
> Richard Clayderman
> أتمنى يعجبكم


*ابن البلد



ولك أيها النقي ..
أجمل الأمسيات واعطرها 
مساءات مفعمة باحاديث الصفاء والمحبة 
والشوق الدائم.. 
تسلم على ذوقك..

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

[frame="11 50"]*عزيزتي .. سوما



يا منتهى العبق والصفاء ..
مساؤك محبة ترقص ..
في ظل النور والنقاء ..

*

ايتها السماء المترعة بالخير والطهر 
سوما .. 
المساء وكل اطيافه الساحرة 
بما فيهم اشواق الروح.. 
يقرأنك الحب والسلام ..

:

نبع الوفاء*[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

نسمة صيف
 :f: 
نبع الوفاء
 :f: 

ربنا يخليكم يارب ومسائكم فل وياسمين
بشكركم جدا علي كلماتك ومجاملتكم الرقيقة

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
النهارده هنسمع تحفه من تحف 
Yanni
اسمها
One Man´s Dream
الحقيقة الموسيقى رائعة اتمنى تعجبكم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=ubTveCihjoQ

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لمستك نسيت الحياة 




لمستك نسيت الحياة .. وانت اللي بحلم أاعيش يوم معاه 
والليلة هيا البداية وخليك معايا دة عمري الليلة دي ابتدا

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

سرحت بعيونك لفيت ايوة انت جنبي وهـعــشلك سنــين
وحياتي قرب عليا يعمري وعنيا نعيش الحياة لو يومين

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=zR5HZY2LV2o

لتحميل الأغنية .. يرجى الضغط هناااا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا

حابب أمسي عليكم النهارده بالمقطوعة التاليه ل
Yanni
بعنوان
Nightingale 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=I_B8H956-rg

أنا عارف أنها مش هاديه أوي بس أرجوا أنها تنال علي إعجابكم

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير.. 
*

----------


## نسمة صيف

مساء الورد عليكم لأحلى اعضاء فى عيد الحب

موسيقى رائعة ابن البلد عجبتنى جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*[frame="12 50"]

وهذا مساءٌ جميل بكم 
ولأجلكم يرتسم بالبسمة والنور 

إبن البلد 
أيمن
سوما 
نسمة صيف 
أهلاوي 

ولكل حاضر أو غائب يؤمن باللؤلؤة المشرق  وطن وملاذ 

مساءٌ يهمس لكم بنجوى الاشواق والمحبة 
ويهديكم بعدد النجوم أمنيات بلون النقاء و الأمل 
:

نبع الوفاء

[/frame]*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء صامت





رفقاً بي يا قدر فقلبي لا يحتمل 

رفقاً بجروحي فروحي ترتحــل 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير وخاطرة أهديك قلبي 







أُهديكِ قلبى فى عيد الحب وأهب لكِ عمرى دليلاً لحبى 

ضُميني الليلة ودعيني أضيء شمعة في عـــيد العشاق 

ضُميني لقلبكِ بهمسات الحب الدافئة وآهـــــات الغرام 

ضُميني ليتدفق دمكِ إلى قلـــــب لا ينبض إلا بـــكِ ولكِ

ولنشعل شـمــــوع الحب على سطح مشاعرنا المتدفقة

ولنهيم سوياً في فلك الهوى بين ثنايا القلب والـروح

ولنتعاهد على أن ننهل من معين الحب الذي لا ينضب

وفي النهاية فأنا عاجــز عن وصـف مشاعـــري الآن

إبقي حبيبة العمـــر ولن أطلب فـــوق حـــــــبكِ شيء 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب 






سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته

إذكروا الله يذكركم ويثبت أقدامكم 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

مساءٌ حزين.. 
ككل الامسيات التي مرت 
وتركت اثرها في الروح غصة شجن 

: 

اتمنى لكم جميعاً 
مساءٌ أجمل ..يحيطكم بالطمئنية والسلام 
:
نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل عليكم  :2: 
النهارده حابب أمسي عليكم بمقطوعة موسيقية جميل اوي 
لموسيقار Karunesh
ومع بداية يوم جديد المقطوعة أسمها
The day begins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=aXYZL2XJEnI

----------


## نسمة صيف

مساء رائع بتغريد الطيور وهمس الموسيقى الراقية العذبة

عبيرهاااااااااااااا ملىء اجواء المكان الف تحية معطرة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

ويستمر مسلسل غيابك يا أمي 





صباحك رحمة ونسمة نور تُضيء القبور يا أمي 

صباحك مغـفــــرة وعــتق من النـــار إن شاء الله 

صباحك نور يرسـم على جبينك قـبلات شوقي لكِ

رحمــك الله يا أمي وألهمني الصبر على فراقـك

(نسألكم الدعــــــاء لأمـــي بالرحمة والمغفرة) 

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير..  :f2:

----------


## نبع الوفاء

[frame="12 50"]

مساء غجرية سمراء
تتراقص على أنغام الفلامنكو 
ترسم لوحة عشق أسطورية

مساء ينسكب في الروح
كانسكاب الماء في كأس كريستال فاخر
مساء يرسم المحبة بكل ألوان الطيف

مساؤكم حب وأغنية
مساؤكم قلب كبير
يتسع الكون كلّه

عمتم مساء يا أعضاء لؤلؤة المشرق
ومع صوت فيروز : 

بتمرجح بقلبك 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=XhHUYC1cKdc

:

نبع الوفاء[/frame]

----------


## نسمة صيف

مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــاء جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

*
مساء الخير أوصباح الخير



*

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا
النهارده همسي عليكم بمقطوعة موسيقية
بعنوان 
THEME FROM SILK ROAD 
لـ
Kitaro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=p5n57OSe8tw

----------


## نبع الوفاء

[frame="11 50"]

مساء النور العالق في أهدابكم 
مساء الظلمة حين يجلوها الفرج 
مساء الإيمان حين يسكن حنايا 
هذه القلوب التي أضناها السهر 


أخي .. ابن البلد

ما أطيب مساؤك الذي نثرته هنا 
باحلي الهمسات  والالحان .. 
أتمنى لك مساء مثله .. وأجمل 
معطراً زاهيا ..بقرب الأحبة 

غاليتي .. اميرة 

اسعد الله مساؤك .. 
وملئه بالسعادة والرضا 
دمتِ لنا منارة .. 
نطل منها على المحبة والجمال 
لكِ الود .. ولروحك المتفرده كل جنائن الورد 

سوما ..غاليتي  الاجمل 
مساءك ورد يعبق بعبير المحبة.. 
كل الشكر ..وجودك وهدايا روحك 


عزيزتي .. نسمة صيف 
أسعد الله مساؤك .. 
وملئه بوريقات الزهر والندى من ربيع روحك.. 

:

نبع الوفاء

[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا
النهارده همسي عليكم بموسيقى كلنا عارفينها هي موسيقى شهرزاد
Scheherazade
لـ Rimsky Korsakov 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=KMKTaLaYBB8

بلغني ايها الملك السعيد
ذو الرأي الرشيد 
 :2:

----------


## ابن البلد

نبع الوفاء
مساءك زهور وياسمين
أشكرك جدا علي كلماتك الجميلة
ويارب دائما مجتمعين علي كل خير
صباح ومساء

 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل 

همسي عليكم النهارده بحكمة غريبة بس صحيحه بتقول




> من جعل نفسه عظما ... اكلته الكلاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أحـــلام مشروعــة مــع وقف التنفــيذ 






تكتبني الأحلام بهذا الصباح 

وأرنوا منهــا علني أحققها

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

[frame="11 50"] :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f: 

مساء الخير على الجميع 

استهل مساء اليوم بدعاء 

لاهل الاميرة المفقودة بالشفاء العاجل 

نسال الله القدير الكريم ان يشفيهم
 وهو الشافي المعافى يارب العالمين
اللهم أنى لا أسألك رد القضاء 
ولكن اسئلك اللطف فيهم[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا يشفيهم جميعا يارب
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
همسي عليكم النهارده 
بغنوة 
Only Time
لـ Enya 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=v0NoHN1TU5I

----------


## سوما

> [frame="11 50"]      
> 
> مساء الخير على الجميع 
> 
> استهل مساء اليوم بدعاء 
> 
> لاهل الاميرة المفقودة بالشفاء العاجل 
> 
> نسال الله القدير الكريم ان يشفيهم
> ...


أمين يارب العالمين.......

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير..  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل سوما
الصورة جميله جدااا 
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
همسي عليكم بمقطوعة موسيقيه
بعنوان
Vienna, City Of My Dreams
للرائع Andre Rieu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=o3upRNN_Bag

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*[frame="11 50"]

سوما ما احلى صورتك 

ابن البلد عذبة مقاطعك الموسيقية

أيمن احلام سعيدة اتمنى ان تتحقق 



مساء يحفه الحنان  مطرز بقطرات الوله 
تتقاطر على قلوبكم المحبة 
التي تهب القلب هواه وبقاءه.. 
لذا فها أنا ذا في هذا المساء وكل مساء 
ارسل شوقي 
نبضي لقلوبكم العامرة بالدفء.. 

:

نبع الوفاء[/frame]*

----------


## سوما

> مساء الفل سوما
> الصورة جميله جدااا


مساء النور يا أ. أحمد..  :f: 
شكرا على ذوقك الرفيع .. :f2:  فى أمان الله تعالى ..

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير..  :f2: 
مع سماعي للمقطوعة ابن البلد الجميلة .. أردت فجأة أن أقوم بتسجيل حضور بهذه الصورة.. :2: 
 :f2:  مساء سعيد للجميع أن شاء الله ..

----------


## نسمة صيف



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



تساؤولات ليلية  





الذات تسأل من أنا ؟؟

أنا مثلها حائــر هائــم 

اُحَــدِق فى الـظــــــلام

لا شئ يمنحنى السلام


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
صورة عجبانى من مدة وكل مرة أنسى أنزلها.. لسه فاكرة دلوقتى  :2: 
أن شاء الله تكوني بخير.. نبع الوفاا :f2:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
بمسي عليكم يأية قرأنية بحبها أوى .. ودائما برددها فى أى وقت.. :2:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
 :2: 
النهارده همسي عليكم بغنوة هي هاديه شوية أسمها أيامي معاك لهيثم شاكر 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=SoVY67eZ-y4

أتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير..  :f2: 
أنا بحب الأغنية دى يا ابن البلد..  :f:  بس مش عايزة تفتح عندى دلوقتى مش عارفة ليه  ::(:  .. 
عموما تسلم أيدك أغنية رقيقة أوى.. :2: 

تعرفوا أنا داخلة كنت عايزة أسمع الأغنية اللى حطاه ابن البلد ..اينعم مش اشتغلت من المشاركة بس شغلتها من الجهاز عندى..
وكنت مش عارفة أمسي عليكم بايه..!! 
بس حالا حالا ..
حاسة أنى عايزة أعمل زى البنوتة دى.. ::$:

----------


## نبع الوفاء

سوما حبيبتي ماتزعليش خلاص نحاول نخليها تشتغل  




جربي اسمعيها هنا يا رب تشتغل  ::(:

----------


## نبع الوفاء

مساء الورد والياسمين ابن البلد

حقيقي اختيار في غاية الروعة 

في انتظار مختاراتك يا ذووق 


:

نبع الوفاء  :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء يتوشح بالحزن والشجن 






لو تعلمون كم أحتاج الليلة للتنفيس عن ضيق صدري 

كم أحتاج للبكاء والبوح ومشاركة حزني لعلي أرتــاح

هاهي تنســاب دموعي المترقرقة دافـئة تنهمر في إلم 

 لترسم طريقها على صفحة وجهي وتحفر خطاً أسوداً

على خدودي من القهر والحرمان اللذان  يملآن عمري 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الجمال والزهور والياسمين عليكم جميعا
بشكركم علي مجاملتكم الجميلة ويارب دايما مبسوطين

النهارده همسي عليكم بمقطوعة موسيقية
روميو وجوليت
للرائع André Rieu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=n9thgSWVVew

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير..... :f2: 
عجبنى أوى صورة البيبي ده .. :Baby: 
وكمان الجملة دى عجبتنى أوى.... :2: 

 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أحتضن الوجع 






بغربتي .. أحتضن الوجع

وحلمي الــوردي يتصدع .. ينهار 

يتراقص أمامي .. كما الباليه في بحيرة البجع 

ينزف الحب آماله بعين ثكلى أشيع الوجد وعني ما ارتجع 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: 
حبيت أمسي عليكم بموسيقى أنا بحبها أوى.. تتر مسلسل المال والبنون.. فاكرين المسلسل ده  ::$: 
للملحن ياسر عبد الرحمن,, بصراحة أنا بحب الموسيقى دى جداااااا.. :2: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...eature=related

وعجبتنى صورة حبيت أعرضها برضه ليكم..... :2: 

 :f2:

----------


## نسمة صيف

مساء جميل مفعم بالحب للجميع

عله يحتوينى ويحتويكم اعزائى

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 

 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*أنا لا أبيع العمر* 
*لاتشعريني أن عمري ..*
*كان عندكِ ليلة ثم انتهت ..*
*ومضت كما يمضي الزمن ..*
*فالعمر بعدكِ لحظة خرساء ..*
*تسبح في الوجود بلا وطن ..*
*لا تشعريني أنني ..*
*أصبحت يوماً عابراً وطويتهِ ..*
*أنا لا أبيع العمر .. يا عمري ..*
*ولا أرضى الثمن ..*
*العش تحمله الرياح ..*
*يضيق وجه الأرض ..*
*ترتعد الطيور ..*
*تدور تبحث عن سكن ..*
*ماذا سيُبقي الحزن في قلب ٍ جريح ..*
*غيرأطلال الشجن ..* 
*ما زلتُ أذكر وجهكِ الفضي ..*
*حين أتيتِ خلف الليل نهراً من شعاع ..*
*كم كان طيفكِ يحتويني من ظلال الخوف ..*
*كيف الآن يلقيني الى هذا الضياع ..*
*أمضي على الطرقات وحدي ....*
*ألقي بعض اخفاقي على هذا القناع ..*
*لا تشعريني أنني أخطأت ..*
*حين أتيت ألتمس الأمان ..*
*فوجدتُ خلف الجنّة الخضراء ..*
*أنقاضاًَ .. وأطلالاًَ .. وخوفاًَ .. وامتهان ..* 
*لا تشعريني أنّ حبكِ* 
*كان أكبر معصية ..*
*قولي سئمنا .. ربما*
*قولي كرهنا .. ربما* 
*قولي بأنّي كنت .. وهماََ* 
*أو خيالاََ في حياتك ..*
*لكن بربك .. لاتقولي ..*
*ان عمري كان عندكِ ليلةًَ من أمنياتك ..*
*ما عدت أملك من زماني ..*
*غير ما عشنا معاًَ ..*
*لا تشعريني أنني ما كنت شيئاًَ ..*
*غير تأكيدٍ لذاتك ..* 
*اني أحبكِ ..*
*آه ما أقسى النهاية ..*
*قد كنتُ عندكِ ليلةََ ..*
*ثم انتهت كل الرواية ..*
*هذا جنين الحب أحمله قتيلاًَ ..*
*من ترى ارتكب الجناية ..* 
*الله يعلم أنني يوماًَ وهبتكِ ..*
*كل ما عندي .. وصدّقت الحكاية ..*
*ان كنتُ عندكِ ليلةََ ..*
*قد كنتِ في عمري النهاية .. والبداية* 
*والله يهدي من يشاء ..*
*وليس لي سر الهداية*  

*فـاروق جويـدة*
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

الله نرمين تسلم أيدك يارب

مسائكم زي الفل

النهارده همسي عليكم بمقطوعة موسيقية حلوة أوي بحبها جدا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=FHFf7NIwOHQ

أتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
النهارده همسي عليكم بغنوة لنجاة
القريب منك بعيد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=Rot9OryG-NI

مسائكم زهور وياسمين

----------


## nariman

*الله يسلمك يا أحمد *  

*مقطوعة جميلة لعمر خيرت اسمها .. دعاء*  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=SAzp-I492CE 
*يارب تعجبكم*

----------


## ابن البلد

جميله أوي نريمان
تسلم أيدك
بجد
وعمر خيرت بيقدم روائع دائما 
 :f: 

مساء الزهور عليكم

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*[frame="11 50"]

لعل مساؤكم يحمل لغةً أجمل 
يملك صوتاً يمكنه أن يحمل ساعات الروح 
للحظة صفاء .. و طعم سكينة .. 



ابن البلد 



نريمان 



سوما 



نسمة صيف 



مساؤكم معطر برائحة الكادي [/frame]*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*عطر الله جمعتكم بآيات سورة الكهف 
وأنعش أوقاتكم بذكره.. 
جمعة مباركة.. أيها الأحبة لكم جميعاً . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...atch/1916703//*

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
مساء الخير نبع الوفاء
ويارب دائما أيامك كلها مباركة


النهارده همسي عليكم بقصيدة من بريدي عحبتني أوي
بس أنا مش عارف اسمها ايه علي العموم دي كلماتها


أشتـاق شـوقٍٍ شاقنـي باشتياقـه
شوٍق وتشقق به مشاقيق وشقـوق

اسباب من سبـب سبايـب حراقـه
احرقني احروقٍ بهاالقلـب محـروق

غرو ٍ غريـر ٍ غـر ّ قلبـي وباقـه
وصايفه توصف تواصيف غرنـوق

دلـه مـدلـل دلـلـوه برشـاقـه
حسين حس ّ يحس ّ إبه كل معشوق

صلفٍ صليفٍ يصلفـك فـي مذاقـه
حلو ٍ حلاه احلا حـلاوه علـى ذوق

سرّاق يسـرق سرقتـه بانسراقـه
تل ّ وتتلتـل وإنتـل فـي ّ معلـوق

صياد صايـد صـاد صيـده وعاقـه
روّح ورحت وراح والقلب مسـروق

رمّـاي رامـي رميـتـه ماتعـاقـه
يعطب عطب من يعطبه كيف بيفـوق

سلهم تسلهـم سلهمـه مـع لباقـه
سلمت له تسليـم الاسـلام منطـوق

اصبحت صبحي مصبح ٍفـي غراقـه
غالي غلاه اغلى على الارض مخلوق

فزيـت فـزت فايـز ٍ فـي سباقـه
فرحان فرحة فارح ٍ عجـل مطفـوق

صدقت صدقـه صـادق ٍ بالصداقـه
معاهده عهد ٍ عهد ..فيـه ماابـوق

ساق وتساقى .ساقي ّ السـم ساقـه
سم ٍ يسم ّ الحـال ويسمـم اعـروق

صاحي صحاوت صاحي ٍ مع طفاقـه
رايق يروّقني علي كيـف مايـروق

والهم هـم وهـم ّ قلبـي اعشاقـه
هـم ٍ يوهمنـي تواهيـم وافــوق

----------


## طائر الشرق

هههههههههههههههههههه

عارف يا ابو صلاح فكرتنى بالمقولة اللى بتقول

ياصبر صبصب على الصبايا المصبصبين

ههههههه

صباحكو فل

----------


## ابن البلد

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عارف يا ابو صلاح فكرتنى بالمقولة اللى بتقول
> 
> ياصبر صبصب على الصبايا المصبصبين
> 
> ههههههه
> 
> صباحكو فل


يا باشاا تعيش وتفتكر

ومسائك زي الفل والزهور والياسمين
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا
النهارده همسي عليكم بموسيقى جميلة أوي 
ل yanni
أسمها
Deliverance

أتمنى تعجبكم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=hYRJPYO_k44

مسائكم جميل

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
النهارده همسي عليكم بالمقطوعة الموسيقية دي ولو اني حاسس اني ضيفتهالكم من قبل
المقطوعة بعنوان
Nightingale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=9LneJcz9ATw

----------


## نبع الوفاء

ولا يهمك يا ابن البلد 
زيادة الخير خيرين 
تسلم على ذوقك واختيارك العذب 
ومساؤك جمال وحسن خلاب ..وسكر مذاب 



:

نبع الوفاء

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا يخليكي نبع الوفاء
كل الشكر لك علي مجاملتك الجميله
 :f: 

النهارده همسي عليكم
بمقطوعة موسيقية 
جميلة اوي
ل Can Atilla 
هو تركي الأصل علي ما أظن

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=QS-21oN8I_E

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

رحيلـُها الـمُـــرّ




غابت شمس حياتي ... وأنا لازلت في ربيع عمري ...  فهل هناك ربيع بلا شمس !

نعم إنه ربيع عمري بعد أن غابت شمس الأحلام ولم أجد أمامي إلا صخور الواقع 

لتتكسر عليها مجاديف قاربي بالحياة وأبحر وحيداً للأبد حيث لا مستقر ولا مرسى

غابت عن ناظري بجسدها ولكن روحها العطرة ستبقى خالدةً بخاطري مدى عمري 

وتدور رحى الأيام والشهور وتذبل ورود العمر وتطل المقادير برؤوسها المتلاحقة 

فلا تتركنا إلا ونحن رماداً للجروح وها أنا أفقد نقطة ارتكازي حول مدار كوكبي 

وأحاول أن أداوي مرارة رحيلها بإيمان بقضاء الله وقدره .. وصبر على البلاء 

لكني لازلت أشتاق لها وأحتاجها 

أحتاج أن أدفن رأسي بحنايا صدرها كما كنت أفعل عندما تضيق بي الدنيا بما رحبت

لقد أسودت الحياة في وجهي ولم أجد من يخفف عني سوى الذكريات لزمن قد فات !

أحتاجك يا أمي .. فهل تسمعيني ؟

ها أنا أرسل لروحك رسالة عبر الأفق  .. فهل تشعرين بما أعانيه بعد رحيلك الـُمرّ ؟؟

ويا له من رحيل قاسٍ يا أمي وسأظلّ أجمع خيوط الجرح لأحيكها بالأحزان والأشجان

رحمك الله يا أمي 

وإلى لقاء قريب

 ::(:

----------


## سوما

ناريمان .. :M (10):  
تسلم أيدك على قصيدة قاروق جويدة ..حلوة أوى فعلا.... :y: 
مساء الخير.... :f2: 
النهارده همسي عليكم بأغنية بحبها أوى ( ديتو ).. اسمها ,, جوا الروح ل: فضل شاكر وإليسا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=Jg1KKGMvexs

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لبيك اللهم لبيك 







أن تشاهد الكعبة بعينيك وتلمسها بيديك موقف لا تصفه كلمات .. ولا تعبر عنه صور أو لقطات .. وكم هو عظيم أن تضع جبهتك الطاهرة ساجداً على بلاط المسجد الحرام وأنت ترتدي ملابس الإحرام .. وجوارحك تتطوق إلى جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض وتغتسل من ذنوبك كيوم ولدتكم أمك ..فاللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال .. اللهم تقبل مني دعائي وحقق فيك رجائي .. واكتب لي ولكل مشتاق .. حج بيتك الحرام ... آآآآآآمين .



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مفاجأة !!






أنا ميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ؟؟ 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



هو وهي 






هي : سأعلم سلم مشاعرك كيف يعزف أروع نغمات الحب ثق بي ،

هو : وأنا سأصعد معك إلى قمة السماء وسأمنحك الضوء والحب


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

مساءٌ موشى بقمر متأنق الضياء 
و ترانيم نجوم حالمة تدور في فلكه 
و تعانقه دون إقتراب ! . 
مساءٌ يحملنا حيث الأحلام المؤجلة 
نحصي معه شهيق الفرح الذي يبعثرنا نهاراً 
ألف إنتظار وإنهيار مضمخ بالعطر ! 

احبتي في الله 

ابن البلد 

سوما 

ناريمان

مساؤكم نسائم سَّحَر

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

اخي الكريم .. ايمن خطاب

إنها لمراسم جليلة..ومكان  طهر عظيم 
نسأل المولى ان يحيينا  لاتمام الفريضة 
ونيل هذا الفضل العظيم  لرؤية الكعبة الشريفة .. 

جزاك الله خيرا.. ومساؤك نور وهدى ..

: 

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
*

في  اللحظات الســـعيدة .... أثن على الله وأحمده
وفي الأوقات العصيبــة .... أحسن الظن بـ الله
وفي اللحظات الصامتة  .... اذكر الله
وفي الأوقات الاليمـــة  .... ثق برحمة الله.
وفي كــل الأحــــــوال  .... كن مع الله سبحانه
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ندم وحسرة 







كنت لكِ نور للحـيــاة  .... وكنتِ لي شعاع الأمل 

وطاوعك قلبك أن تستمعي لهـم ولأكاذيبهم عني !

بل وتواجهينني بحقيقتهم التي حذرتكِ منها يوماً

ظلمك لي .. عذبني .. دمرني .. خذلني والأحلام

لماذا قهرتيني  وذبحتيني بخنجر الظــن والشك !



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
مساء يوم الخميس.. :f2:  وجمعة مباركة أن شاء الله ..

 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لا امبارح ولا بكره 





امبارح كان .. كان ف الامكان .. اتهجى ملامحى وينبت قمحى .. بدل الأحزان 

يا عيون ميادين .. شايفين شاهدين .. من غير ما تسامحي .. الظلم أهو بــان


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



قبلة على جبين الحب







سامحيني وإعفيني يا حبيبتي من ألم آهاتي 

ودعيني أرسمك قمراً على جسر حبي 

ولنحلق سوياً في خيال العشق



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## bedo_ic

مساء النور
بس ليه الحزن ده كله يا ايمن
فهمنى

----------


## ابن البلد

> مساء النور
> بس ليه الحزن ده كله يا ايمن
> فهمنى


والله أنا كنت هقول نفس الكلام يا بيدوو

بس يظهر أيمن حابب ينكد علينا كل مساء
 :: 

 :f:  :f:  :f: 

مسائكم زي الفل والزهور
 :f:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مساء النور
> بس ليه الحزن ده كله يا ايمن
> فهمنى



*



الأخ الفاضل .. بيدو 



مقدر ومكتوب يا د. عمرو .. لا بإيدنيا نغير القدر ولا نقف في وش الحقيقة 

كل شيء في الدنيا دي أصبح ليه تمن .. حتى الضمير بقى للبيع في المزاد

وهو ده أصبح حال الدنيا .. كل يوم جرح جديد .. والكلام بإيه هيفيد 

وكل يوم الواحد بيعبر عن حالته وعن اللي حاسس بيه حسب الموقف ،،،

تحياتي العطرية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> والله أنا كنت هقول نفس الكلام يا بيدوو
> 
> بس يظهر أيمن حابب ينكد علينا كل مساء
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مسائكم زي الفل والزهور




*



الأخ الفاضل .. ابن البلد 



فين ده يا عم إنت اللي بنكد عليكم كل يوم ده 

إنت جاي تهدي النفوس ولا إيه يا عم أحمد ؟؟؟؟

وبعدين ماهي الصفحة دي ليا فيها 6 مشاركات 

3 للحب وواحده في العمره و2 حزن وشجن !!

ولا انت واقف لي ع الواحده 

روق كده يا عم ومتزعلش




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بكلمة منك .. أغنية رومانسية لشيرين





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=GG6Y9EtUCjs

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بكلمـــــه منك  .. تنسينى اللى عــــدى أوام
تخلينى احس بقيمة الايام تطمنى سنين قدام
*****
بكلمـــــه منك ... تورينى اللى مش شايفاه
تريحنى من الهم اللى انا شايلاه
تعيشنى اللى مش عايشاه
*****
كان فين هواك من بدرى يا حبيبى وكل ده فين
ده انا من قبلك انا عايشه مع العايشين
بكلم نفسى من الوحده بقالى سنين
وانا فى ضيقتى مكنتش عارفه اشكى لمين
ودلوقتى ولا بعمل حساب بعدين
ودلوقتى عرفت ابدأ حياتى منين
*****
بكلمه منك عرفت دنيا معرفهاش
عشان خاطرك بحب حاجات محبتهاش
ولو تندهلى مستناش
*****
بكلمه منك لاقيت كل اللى مش لاقياه
ولو فى حد زعلنى انا مسمحاه
ولو فى جرح انا هنساه
******
كان فين هواك من بدرى يا حبيبى وكل ده فين
ده انا من قبلك انا عايشه مع العايشين
بكلم نفسى من الوحده بقالى سنين
وانا فى ضيقتى مكنتش عارفه اشكى لمين
ودلوقتى ولا بعمل حساب بعدين
ودلوقتى عرفت ابدأ حياتى منين[/poem]


لتحميل أغنية بكلمة منك .. يرجى الضغط هنا 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

بعض المساءات هادئة حد الوحشة..تتسرب منها السكينة 
ليحل محلها إحساس مؤلم بالوحدة والكآبة 
تكتسح الروح والاوردة بحزن لا معنى له 
ولكنها لاريب آتية مع الصباح واشراقته الجميلة . 

:
:
:

ابن البلد شكلنا أنا وأيمن ناوين على النكد  
:

أسرة ابناء مصر  
مساؤكم سعيد.. زاخر بالمحبة والطاعة والرضا 

*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير..* :f2:

----------


## nariman

*حبيبي .. أغنية جميلة لجوليا بطرس* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=1LAWqBLaIJc 
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء براءة الطفولة












ثــوفتـــو بـقــــــى 

الحمد لله افتكـلــت 

تـنـت هنثى المعلقة

تي أهم حاكــه أثلاً



***************

أعتذر عن اللغة .. حبيت انها تتكتب بنفس نطق البنوته 



ثوفتو = شوفتو 

افتكـلــت = افتكرت

تـنـت هنثى = كنت هنسى

تي أهم حاكــه أثلاً = دي أهم حاجه أصلاً 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 

 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء





نسأل الله أن يشفيكِ ويعافيكِ وأن تعودي لنا قريباً

نحن جميعاً في انتظارك إن شاء الله 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



براءة الأطفال 







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء البراءة 






 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## nariman

*غمست سنك في السواد يا قلم*
*عشان ما تكتب شعر يقطر ألم*
*مالك جرالك ايه يا مجنون..وليه*
*رسمت وردة وبيت وقلب وعلم*

*وعجبي*

*صلاح جاهين*
 :f2: 
.

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الجمال عليكم جميعا
النهارده همسي عليكم بالمقطوعة دي
بعنوان
RELAXATION
لـ ENYA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=5QkyAYHG6ec


أتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير..
بمسي عليكم ببيت شعر قرأته وحسيت أنه معناه  أننا لازم نحيا بالأمل والتفاءل..

ليس من مات فأستراح بميت                   ..                   أنما الميت ميت الأحياء
أنما الميت من يعيش كئيباً                      ..                     كاسفاً باله قليل الرجاء

*

----------


## loly_h

*مســـاء الخير عليكم جميعــــا 

وهامسى عليكم بأغنية على قد ماحبينا لعلى الحجار



على قد ما حبينا ... و تعبنا في ليالينا

الفرحة في مشوارنا ... تاني هتنادينا

طول ما القلب صافي ... بحر العشق وافي

و كل عذاب الدنيا ... هيروق بكرة لينا

بس إمتى ليالينا ... ع الحلم ترسينا

بين أيوة و لا ... الحب بنلقاه

ما أحلى الحياة ... بصحابنا و أهالينا

و عذاب الحياة ... لما نكون وحدينا

لو نروق هيجينا ... كل ما اتمنينا

على قد ما حبينا ... و تعبنا في ليالينا

الفرحة في مشوارنا ... تاني هتنادينا

لو ممكن تطيب ... أحزان الحبيب

شمس الحب تطلع ... من بعد المغيب

بس إمتى أمانينا ... تيجي و تدفينا

ليه مانكونش ذكرى ... فى اليلة الجميلة

ليه مانكونش غنوة ... في الرحلة الطويلة

داحنا ياما شقينا ... من يوم ما اتنسينا

لو نروق هيجينا ... كل ما اتمنينا

على قد ما حبينا ... و تعبنا في ليالينا

الفرحة في مشوارنا ... تاني هتنادينا


*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
بمسي عليكم بقصيدة من شعر فاروق جويدة..

كبرياء

سيأتى إليكِ زمان جديد

 و فى موكب الشوق يمضى زمانى 

و قد يحمل الروض زهراً ندياً

 و يرجع للقلب عطر الأمانى

وقد يسكب الليل لحناً شجياً
    فيأتيكِ صوتى حزين الأغانى

و قد يحمل العمر حلماً وليداً
    لحب جديد سيأتى مكانى

و لن قلبكِ مهما افترقنا
    سيشتاق صوتى وذكرى حنانى


سيأتى إليكِ زمان جديد
 و يصبح وجهى خيالاً عَبَرْ
و نقرأ فى الليل شعراً جميلاً
يذوب حنيناً كضوء القمر

و فى لحظة نستعيد الزمان
و نذكر عمراً مضى و اندثر 

فيرجع للقلب دفء الحياة
و ينساب كالضوء صوت المطر

و لن نستعيد حكايا العتاب
ولا من أحب .. ولا من غدر


إذا ما أطلت عيون القصيدة
و طافت مع الشوق حيرى شريدة 

سيأتيكِ صوتى يشق السكون
و فى كل ذكرى جراح جديده

و فى كل لحن ستجرى دموع
و تعصف بى كبرياء عنيده 
و تعبر فى الأفق أسراب عمرى
طيوراً من الحلم صارت بعيدة 

و إن فرقتنا دروب الأمانى
فقد نلتقى صدفة فى قصيدة 

ستعبر يوماً على وجنتيكِ
نسائم كالفجر سَكْرَى بريئة

فتبدو لعينيكِ ذكرى هوانا
شموعاً على الدرب كانت مضيئة 

ويبقى على البعد طيف جميل
تودين فى كل يوم مجيئه 

إذا كان بعدكِ عنى أختياراً
فإن لقانا وربى مشيئة 

لقد كنتِ فى القرب أغلى ذنوبى
وكنتِ على البعد أحلى خطيئة 

و إن لاح فى الأفق طيف الخريف
وحامت علينا هموم الصقيع
و لاحت أمامكِ أيام عمرى
و حلق الغيم وجه الربيع 

وفى ليلة من ليالى الشتاء
سيغفو بصدركِ حلم وديع

تعود مع الدفء ذكرى الليالى
وتنساب فينا بحار الدموع 
و يصرخ فى القلب شئ ينادى

 أما من طريق لنا .. للرجوع 

و إن لاح وجهكِ فوق المرايا
و عاد لنا الأمس يروى الحكايا 
و أصبح عطركِ قيداً ثقيلاً
يمزق قلبى .. ويدمى خطايا 

وجوه من الناس مرت علينا
و فى آخر الدرب صاروا بقايا 
و لكن وجهكِ رغم الرحيل
إذا غاب طيفاً .. بَدَا فى دِمَايَا 

فإن صار عمركِ بعدى مرايا
فلن تلمحى فيه شئ سوايا

و إن زارنا الشوق يوماً و نادى
و غنى لنا ما مضى و استعادا
و عاد إلى القلب عهد الجنون
فزاد احتراقاً و زدنا بعادا

لقد عاش قلبى مثل النسيم
إذا ذاق عطراً جميلاً تهادى 

و كم كان يصرخ مثل الحريق
إذا ما رأى النار سكرى تتمادى

فهل أخطأ القلب حين التقينا
و فى نشوة العشق صرنا رمادا 

كؤوس توالت علينا فذقنا
بها الحزن حيناً .. وحيناً سهادا 

طيورٌ تحلق فى كل أرض
و تختار فى كل يوم .. بلادا 

و توالت على الروض أسراب طيرٍ
و كم طار قلبى إليها وعادا

فرغم أتساع الفضاء البعيد

 فكم حن قلبى .. و غنى .. و نادى 

و كم لمته حين ذاب أشتياقا
و ما زاد اللوم .. إلا عناداّ
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أغنيلة ( هوصلك ) 

لتامر حسني







انا مش هخاف المره دى ضاع من عمرى سنين في الخوف 
مش هكون انسان عادى  .... انا هتحدى اى ظـــــــــــروف

انا مش هخاف المره دى ضاع من عمرى سنين في الخوف 
مش هكون انسان عادى  .... انا هتحدى اى ظـــــــــــروف

هوصلك حتى لو عارف انى ممكن اموت
هوصلك ولازم تحسى باللى حبك مــوت 

هوصلك حتى لو عارف انى ممكن اموت
هوصلك ولازم تحسى باللى حبك مــوت 

ولو ايديكى ملمستش إيديـــــا
كفايه عليا اموت وانا شايف 
لهفتك عليا

لتحميل الأغنية يرجى الضغط هنااااااااا

ما أصعب أن نرى حب العمر أمام أعيننا وهو يضيع ويتلاشى

الحب تضحية ، وقد تكون التضحية هنا تصل للتضحية بالنفس

أليس كذلك !!!

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
بمسي عليكم بكلمات قرأتها من مدة  :2:  ومعلقة معايا أوى وما بين الحين والأخر أقوم بقرأتها مجدداّ.. ::$: 

لماذا نظلم الحب ونقول عنه ماهو ليس بحقيقه
لماذا نصف الحب بانه الم ونحن من يجرح ويؤلم
لماذا نخدع ونكذب تحت اسم الحب
لماذا نرسم لبعضنا بعض مشاعـــــــــــــر زائفه
ونقول هذا هو الحب
الحب دواء للداء وليس عناء وشقاء
الحب نقاء وصفاء
الحب زاد وعطاء وليس جفاء
الحب يجعل حياتنا مضيئه بالنور والأمل
فبدون الحب يموت القلب وبدون الأمل تموت الحياه .
الحب لقاء بمن تحب
الحب اجمل احساس ياخدك لدنيا بعيدة لتلتقى بمن تحب
تعيش بنظرة من عينيه..تملك العالم بأبتسامة تراها على وجه
وعندما يصمت تسمع صوته فى اذنيك
وعندما يغيب تبقى صورته فى عينيك
وعندما يرحل تبقى انفاسه فى مكانك
الحب ان يصبح محبوبك عيناك التى ترى بهم
وهوائك الذى تتنفسه.. ودمك الذى تعيش به
مااجمل الحب ومعنى الحب والحياة بالحب الحقيقى..

 :f2:  مسائكم كله حب وسعادة  :f2:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
*لا الـــه الا الله .. من روحـــــي ووجدانــــي
لا الــه الا الله .. من يقينـــــــي وايمــــانــي
لا اله الا الله .. ينــــبض بها قلبـــي وينطلـــق بها لســــاني

يـــا رجاء التـــائبين .. يا أمــــل المســــــتغـفــرين 
يا أمـــان الخائفـــين .. يا مجيب دعاء المضطرين 
أنجز لنـــا .. انجز لنـــا .. ما عودتنا من النـــصر المـــبين 
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

أهب أشجار عمري كلها وقوداً لمحرقة الذكريات .. لعلني أنسى 

تحتضر الكلمات فى داخلى .. تموت الأغصان  .. وتذبل الورود 

فما بيننا  ، مسافة من الاشتياق  ، وعمر من المستحيل والآهات 

أهرب لركن لقاءاتنا القديمة أتشبث بأي طيف يذكرني برائحتك

أتقوقع داخل نفسي فتتطاير صورنا سوياً في مخيلتي كالشظايا

أهرب .. وكأنني أهرب من أشباح الماضي الأليم وبحر الوجع

أهرب من نفسي فأراك ، أهرب لنفسي فأراك  ، أهرب وأهرب



تأخذني دوامة الحياة والحنين ... ما بين الأمس واليوم والغد

تأخذني في محاولا ت عابثة ، على أمل أنكِ ستعودين يوماً لي 

كفى يا حزني كفى ، فما عدت قادرا على تحمل الوجع ، كفى 

فلقد أصبحت عابثاً حزيناً في دوامة من الحزن والأسى

أصبحت كقبري كل شئ بداخلي يحتضر

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

مساء الشوق .. مساء الحب  
مساؤكم نفحات شوق معطرة بالورد
المتوهج كل لحظة بالمحبة وصفاء الروح*

----------


## سوما

نبع الوفاء.. :f2: 
حمدلله على السلامة.. :f2: ....
ومساءك مليئ بالورود و الأزهار.. :f:

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*
سوما غاليتي ..مساءك شوق 
من روحك تهب نسائم الصفاء
وبنقائك نغسل نواحي الروح 
مما علق بها*

----------


## rosey19

أَمْسَيْـنا وَأَمْسـى المـلكُ لله وَالحَمدُ لله ، لا إلهَ إلاّ اللّهُ وَحدَهُ لا شَريكَ لهُ، لهُ المُـلكُ ولهُ الحَمْـد، وهُوَ على كلّ شَيءٍ قدير ، رَبِّ أسْـأَلُـكَ خَـيرَ ما في هـذهِ اللَّـيْلَةِ وَخَـيرَ ما بَعْـدَهـا ، وَأَعـوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَـرِّ هـذهِ اللَّـيْلةِ وَشَرِّ ما بَعْـدَهـا ، رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنَ الْكَسَـلِ وَسـوءِ الْكِـبَر ، رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنْ عَـذابٍ في النّـارِ وَعَـذابٍ في القَـبْر .   [مسلم 4/2088]

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بمسي عليكم بأغنية 
حدوتة مصرية 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=gBfZJxAQJfg

لتحميل الأغنية والاستماع إليها .. يرجى الضغط هناااا

ما نرضاش يخـاصم القمــر السما 
ما نرضاش تـــدوس البشر بعضها
ما نرضاش يموت جــوه قلبي نداء 
ما نرضاش تهاجر الجذور أرضها 

ما نرضاش قلبي جـــوا يـغــــني 
واجــــراس تـــدق لصرخـة ميلاد

تموت حته مني .. الأجراس بتعلــن نهاية بـشـــر من العـبـاد
دي الحكمة قتلتني وحيّتني ... وخلّتني أغوص في قلب السر
قلب الكون قبل الطوفان ما ييجي خلتني أخاف عليك يا مصر

واحكيلك على المكنون .. مــــين العاقل فينا مــين المجنون
مين الي مدبوح من الألم .. مين اللي ظالم فينا مين مظلوم

مـين اللي مـا يعرفـــش غيـــر كلمة نـعـم
مين اللي محنيلك خضار الفلاحين غلابة
مين اللي محنيلك عمار عمالك الطـيـابـة

مين اللي ببيع الضمير مين يشتري مين يشتري بيه الدمار
مين هو صاحب المسألة .. والمشكلة .. والحكاية والقـلم

رأيت كل شيء وتعــبت على الحقيقة
قابلت في الطريق عيون كتيرة بريئة

أعرف بشر عرفوني 
لأ لأ مــــا عرفونيش

قبلوني وقبلتهم

بمد ايـدي لك طب ليه ما تقبلنيش
لا يهمني اسمك لا يهمني عنوانك 
لا يهمني لونك ولا بلادك ومكانك

يهمني الانسان ولو ما لوش عنوان

يا ناس يا نــاس هي دي الحدوتــه

حدوته مصرية 





ولا زالت الحدوته لم تنتهي بعد 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



قريبـــاً





عزمت قريباً 

على البعد عن هواء يحمل أنفاسك 

و عن شوارع تتحمل ثقل خطواتك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*السبت 



اليوم بالنسبة لي هو 
 طعم الفرح ونكهة الحب المطعمة بالاشواق
نعم بهذا تفتحت حكايا 
الحب تورداً وأناقة واختلط شوقي بأناقة قلبك
هذا اليوم   دائما يحملني إليك 
عروساً من الهوى من الياسمين الأبيض 
باللهفة تلك التي أخذت من دهر الحب وعداً 
ومن فل البقاء عقداً يحمل حبي واشتياقي 
ووفائي لكَ .. هو الكون يختصر نفسه يمنحني 
قربك وحبك وأنا ارتسم بعمرك وردة وعاشقة
 للحياة بفتنتها وجمالها..*

----------


## rosey19

الله عليكى نبع الوفا كلامك رقيق جدا
              مساء الورد عليكى وعلى كل الموجودين

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*

 صباحكم / مسائكم ملون بزهور الربيع .. وفرحة الأطفـــال بشم النسيم 








بمناسبة الإحتفال بأعياد شــم النسيـم والربيع و تلوين البيض

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم أجمل تشكيلة من البيض في ثوبه الجديد

وحلته الانيقة المطعمة بألوان غاية بالروعة والجمـال والبهاء

و بتشكيلات ما أحلاها ، هدية مني لكل الأطفال في شم النسيم





























أتمنى أن تكون تلك التشكيلة من البيــض الملون

قد نالت إعجابكم ورضاكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخــير 


إعداد 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد والسعاده والخير على كل الموجودين

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ربيع عمري





فراشة أنتِ في ربيع عمري الجميل

دمتِ لي ودام نبض قلبك

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بداية جديدة 





اليوم فقط أغلق تلك الصفحة .. لتنتهى كل لحظات الألم لكلانـا

فلقد سئمت أن أعطي بلاحدود وأن تكونين دائماً متلقية

لكن سيبقى الحب دوماً وأبداً شئ جميل بلا شك

ولكن لكل شيء حد .. ولقد بلغت حدي

فلا تلوميني فلا رجعة بعد الآن

انتهى زمن الطيبة


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


جزء من فيديو لمعركة طيران أثناء حرب 1973م




تسجيل صوتي لمعركة ال 13 دقيقة يوم 15 فبراير 73 فوق خليج السويس

المعركة بين طائرتين ميج21 مصريتين  و6 طائرات اف4 فانتوم اسرائيلية 

النتيجية هي اسقاط طائرة فانتوم في اول 30 ثانية من المعركة

والله اكبر  الله اكبر .. والنصر لمصر 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=BZaG6DWzGHE


تحية من القلب إلى اللواء طــيار/ أحــمــد كمال المنصورى

تحية لأبطال مصر العظماء الشرفاء وتحيا مصر حرة

ويحيى شهدائها بالفردوس الأعلى بأذن الله 

*

----------


## a_leader

يا مساء الورد و الفل و الياسمين على اعضاء ابناء مصر جميعا الغائب منهم و الحاضر

 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الجمال عليكم النهارده همسي عليكم بغنوة وشبيها
دي الغنوة الأساسية 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=0CSD8vqAP30

ودي الغنوة التركية
للمطرب Rober HATEMO 
ومشاء الله عليه متخصص سرقة ألحان محترف طالع لعمرو دياب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=dgSKTp5dmZo

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير





طال انتظاري .. ولم أتخذ قراري 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*رفاق لؤلؤة المشرق العربي
مساؤكم مطرز بالنور
وسرب غيمات تهديكم اشواقها المطر*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والسعاده عليكم جميعا

             وربنا يجعل ايامكم وامسياتكم مليئه بالافراح والحب.

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والسعاده على كل الموجودين

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير 





ما أحلى الاستمتاع بفنجان قهوة مع نسمات الليل المنعشة 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والسعاده

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

وهذا مساءٌ آخر شبه بارد وكئيب
يمارس إحتضان الروح بحزن لا مبرر له !.

إنما ولا مساء يشبه مساؤكم
في صفاءه واجواءه المشبعة بالعبق والنقاء
دام عطركم ..ودامت امسياتكم نوراً يبدد ليالي العتمة .

مساؤكم اشواق معطرة بالحب والدفء .

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## rosey19

كلماتك رقيقه جدا نبع الوفاء....  مساء الحب والسعاده عليكى حبيبتى

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا
أيمن 
نبع الوفاء
rosey19

مساء الفل علي الجميع

النهارده همسي عليكم بدري شوية 
بغنوة ل
Sting 
مشهور جدا وكلنا نعرفها اسمها
Shape Of My Heart

ولكن المرة دي بعزف منفرد للجيتار فقط دون أي الإستعانة بأي آلآلات موسيقية أخرى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=037uSAIahho

الحقيقة أنا بحب الإصدار ده جدا من الغنوة
وأتمنى أنه ينال إعجابكم

----------


## ريتاج صافي

صباح الخير
 دي أول مشاركه ليا في المنتدي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لمستك نسيت الحياة 




لمستك نسيت الحياة ... وانت اللي بحلمأاعيش يوم معاه 
والليلة هيا البداية وخليك معايا دة عمري الليلة دي ابتدا

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعـــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

سرحت بعيونك لفيت ايوة انت جنبي وهـعــشلك سنــين
وحياتي قرب عليا يعمري وعنيا نعيش الحياة لو يومين

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعـــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=zR5HZY2LV2o

لتحميل الأغنية .. يرجى الضغط هناااا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## rosey19

مساؤكم ورد وسعاده وسكر زياده

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير..*
بمسي على الكل. :f: . وبمسي على نبع الوفاء  :l:  ويارب يكون الجميع بخير.. :f2:

----------


## noogy

مـسـاء الـخـيـر 
مساء جميل وسط ضوء القمر المنير

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا
النهارده همسي عليكم بمقطوعة بحيرة البجع
وهي من ورائع تشايكوفسكي 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=At-PwcyM_3c

أتمنى تعجبكم إن شاء الله

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا الموجود واللى لسه ماجاش

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*أحبتي في الله ..




أيمن

إبن البلد 

سوما 

روزي 

نوجي

ريتاج

مساء يحفه الفل والعنبر  مطرز بقطرات الوله 
تتقاطر على قلوبكم المحبة 
التي تهب القلب هواه وبقاءه.. 
لذا فها أنا ذا في هذا المساء وكل مساء 
ارسل شوقي 
نبضي لقلوبكم العامرة بالدفء..

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد والحب عليكم احبائى اصدقائي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بمناسبة عيد ميلاد خطيبتي الغالية .. نوجي 





 ღ♥ღ noogy ღ♥ღ

كل عام وأنتِ حبيبتي 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
بمسي عليكم بأغنية بحبها ومش بسمعها كتير وهى ل: على الحجار.. اسمها : مطر وعصفور .. :2: 
*مطر وعصفور ..
مطر وعصفور ارتعش

وبين ايديك الطيبة طلب الأمان

يا صاحبة القلب الرقيق

خبيني من مطر الطريق

عصفور أنا..عصفورأنا

طردوني من كل الشجر

خديني في عش الحنان

ونشفي بشعرك جناحي من المطر

ليل بعد ليل..ونجم ورا نجم اتحدف

وانا بغني....لكن لوحدي للأسف

لحني الجميل مش لاقي انسان يسمعه

يا ريته ما اتغنى..يا ريته ما اتعزف

إزاي أغني للربيع...تحت المطر



يارب تعجبكم..*

----------


## rosey19

مساؤكم معطر بالورود

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



دعاء الكـَـرب 




تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الدعاء

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير نبع الوفاء 

وكمان مساء الخير لكل الموجودين  

هامسى عليكم بجزء من قصيدة 

صباحك سكــــــــر ...

إذا ما جلست طويلاً أمامي

كمملكة من عبيرٍ ومرمرْ..

وأغمضتُ عنْ طيباتكِ عيني

وأهملتُ شكوى القميصِ المعطرْ

فلا تحسبي أنني لا أراكِ

فبعض المواضيعِ بالذهن يُبصرْ

ففي الظلِ يغدو لعطرك صوتٌ

وتصبح أبعاد عينيكِ أكبرْ

أحبكِ فوق المحبة.. لكن

دعيني أراك كما أتصورْ*

----------


## وجدى محمود

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الرائعه
صاحبه ارق واجمل واعزب الكلمات
سخرت لكى الحروف نفسها
لانها تعلم كما نعلم انها لن تجد ما يصيغها احمل منك
رائع موضوعك ككل ما تكتبينـ
الصباح رائع والنهار جميل
لاكنـ
الليل اروع يأخذنا مما جولنا
ننظر للسماء فــ تهل على خاطرنا زكريات
وتسير امام اعيننا كشريط مضئ بلمحات حزن
وفرح
خيال اصبح وصار زكريات لا نحب الخوض فيها الا فى المساء

وبما اننا نتكلم عن المساء 
فما اجمل ما غنى الرائع سيد درويش


حلوين من يومنا والله
وقلوبنا كويسه
وبــ ـقدم احلى فرحه
ومعاها ميت مسا
ياليل طول شويه
عـ الصحبه الحلوه ديا
دا الغالى     علينا غالى
ولا عمره حـ يتنسى
حلوين من يومنا والله
وقلوبنا كويسه
الشوق سهران معانا
بعنيه يضحك لنا
والدنيا اهه فرحانه
بتغنى لفرحنا
ادام الله ضياء حرفك
والبسك ثوب السعاده
لكى منى اجمل

مســـــــــاء الوفاء

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*غاليتي .. لولي 



مساء الورد والجمال
لإطلالة الحب والعطر .. لولي
هطول عذب .. وأناقة بعطر الفل
وروح تتقن العزف على أوتار الشوق
لمساءك المبلل بالنقاء .. كل الحب والرضا
ولقلبك  دعوات خالصة بالخير والهنا

  

الغالي .. وجدي



هنا ...أحتاج لموهبة شوقي ...
ولروح نزار 
وسحر كلمات المازني ..
فقط لأكتب ترنيمة مساء .. ووسط بحر روعة وسحر حروفك ..
هنا ...أجد نفسي وسط أمواج هادرة ...وتعابير هائمة ...تنثر
الجمال والابداع وسحر الكلمات ...
حروفك لاوصف لها ..وإبداعك بلاحدود ...
حقا مساؤك معطر بالمطر وطعم الفل وأريج الياسمين



اسرتي .. أبناء مصر



مساؤكم عاطر جميل
كأرواحكم التي تزرع الزهور في كل الجهات

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



همسي عليكم النهارده بآخر خواطري 

خارج على القانون 





قد يكون حبنا علاقة غير منطقية .. لكن ليست هذه القضية

القضية أعمق بكثير من مجرد همسات أسكبها على الورق ،

القضية أني عشقتك رغم كل الممنوعات الغـــير منطقـــــية

أحببتك وأنا أعلم أني أتحــدى الأعــراف والتقاليد العائلية

أحببتك رافعاً راية الحب والعدالة متجاهلاً قانون البشريـة 

فما بيننا علاقة ساميــة اشبه ما تكـون بالأرواح الملائكية 

فضعي يدك في يدي الآن لنتحدى العالم يا زهرتي البريّــة

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## rosey19

وحشتونى جدا اصدقائى


           تسجيل حضور

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون








بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

 ::(:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير..

 أسعد الله مساءكم بكل خير وسعادة ..*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أفتقدك 





كم تجرعت لوعة الحنين إلى همساتك 

كم عانقت الشوق في غياب أحضانك 

وزرعت أمل بائس للقائك بعد رحيلك 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
بمسي على الجميع بأغنية ل: فيروز .. :2: ... يارب تعجبكم.. ::$: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=Rxn5emT56tc
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## نبع الوفاء

احبتي ..

سوما 

روزي

اخي .. ايمن

مساء الورد  لهذه الأرواح العامرة بالنور 
لتلك الهمسات المتدفقة عشقاً وشوقاً 
من حروفكم وكلماتكم 
هنا جمال  طهر وهنا الماء والشفافية 
مساؤكم غبطة وبياض

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والحب والسعاده عليكى نبع الوفا

       ومساء الامل بالخير عليكم اصدقائى

______________________

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
بمسي عليكم  أغنية ل Céline Dion واسمها Because You Loved Me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...layer_embedded
*يارب تعجبكم ....*

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخيـــــــر ...

هامسى عليكــــم بحكمة صينية ... بس عجبتنى اوى

"نسي رجل أن يضع مسمارا في حدوة الحصان ، وبسبب المسمار

 ضاعت الحدوة، وبسبب ضياع الحدوة ...ضاع الحصان ، وبسبب 

ضياع الحصان...... ضاعت الرسالة ، وبسبب ضياع الرسالة ........خسرنا الحرب"


*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والسعاده عليكم اصدقائى

----------


## kethara

*مساء حانى يربت على أحاسيسكم بكل الود



مع تحيتـــــى*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*مساء العسل والسرور على كل الموجودين ...

وحشتونى يا جدعان 

يارب دائما ايامكم سعادة وهنا ...

*

----------


## rosey19

مساء السعاده

----------


## ghazala son

مساء الحلوين مساءك فل يا نبع الوفاء

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساءكم خير وسعاده يارب

----------


## وجدى محمود

ح أمسى باغنيه لرمضان البرنس
الله يرحمه


متحاوليش متحاوليش

بيكى من غيرك برده ح اعيش
انتى بديتى
وانتى نهيتى

واللى غدربى ماينفعنيش
متحاوليش
متحاوليش

كنت بحبك حب حقيقي
كنت انور بيكى طريقى

اتارى هواكى كان ااوهام
وانتى اتاريكى هاويه صديقى

واما صديقى خلى بوعوده
راجعه عشان الود نعيده

انتى بديتى
وانتى نهيتى

واللى غدربى ماينفعنيش
متحاوليش
متحاوليش


انا مش قاسي
ولا نساي
ولا بتندم على ليلاي

عايز بس اديلك فكره
ايه الحب ويبقى ازاى

اللى يصون الود نصونه
واللى يخون عمرنا مانخونه

انتى بديتى
وانتى نهيتى

واللى غدربى ماينفعنيش
متحاوليش
متحاوليش
تقبلى مشاركتى اختنا الجميله
ساحره الحرف 
ونبع الحب والوفاء
اخوك

----------


## loly_h

*مسائكـــــــم سعــــــادة ...  

وهامسى عليكم بقصيدة لإبن زيدون

أمّا رِضَاكَ، فعِلْقٌ ما لَهُ ثَمَنُ،      لوْ كان سامحَني، في وصْله، الزّمَنُ 

تبكي فراقَكَ عينٌ، أنتَ ناظرُها،    قد لَجّ في هَجرِها عن هجرِكَ الوَسنُ 

إنّ الزّمانَ الذي عهدي بهِ حسنٌ،  قد حالَ مذ غابَ عني وجهُكَ الحسنُ 

أنتَ الحَياة ُ، فإنْ يُقْدَرْ فِرَاقُكَ لي،     فليُحفَرِ القبرُ، أوْ فليُحضَرِ الكفنُ 

واللهِ ما ساءني أنّي جفيتُ ضنى ً، بلْ ساءني أنّ سرّي، بالضّنى ، عَلَنُ 

لوْ كانَ أمرِيَ، في كَتْمِ الهَوَى ، بيدي ما كانَ يَعلمُ، ما في قلبيَ، البَدَنُ 

*

----------


## rosey19

مساؤكم فل ابيض وامل فى غد افضل

----------


## a_leader

مساء الورد و الفل و الياسمين


أَضْحَى التَّنَائِـي بَدِيْـلاً مِـنْ تَدانِيْنـا
وَنَا بَ عَـنْ طِيْـبِ لُقْيَانَـا تَجَافِيْنَـا 

ألا وقد حانَ صُبـح البَيْـنِ صَبَّحنـا
حِيـنٌ فقـام بنـا للحِيـن ناعِيـنـا 
مَـن مُبلـغ المُبْلِسينـا بانتزاحِـهـم
حُزناً مع الدهـر لا يَبلـى ويُبلينـا 

أن الزمان الـذي مـا زال يُضحكنـا
أنسًـا بقربهـم قـد عـاد يُبكيـنـا 

غِيظَ العِدى من تساقينا الهوى فدعوا
بـأن نَغُـصَّ فقـال الدهـر آميـنـا 

فانحـلَّ مـا كـان معقـودًا بأنفسنـا
وانبتَّ مـا كـان موصـولاً بأيدينـا 

لـم نعتقـد بعدكـم إلا الوفـاءَ لكـم
رأيًـا ولـم نتقلـد غـيـرَه ديـنـا 

ما حقنا أن تُقـروا عيـنَ ذي حسـد
بنـا، ولا أن تسـروا كاشحًـا فينـا 

كنا نرى اليـأس تُسلينـا عوارضُـه
وقـد يئسنـا فمـا لليـأس يُغرينـا 

بِنتـم وبنـا فمـا ابتلـت جوانحُنـا
شوقًـا إليكـم ولا جـفـت مآقيـنـا 

نكـاد حيـن تُناجيـكـم ضمائـرُنـا
يَقض ي علينا الأسى لـولا تأسِّينـا 

حالـت لفقـدكـم أيامـنـا فَـغَـدَتْ
سُود ًا وكانـت بكـم بيضًـا ليالينـا 

إذ جانب العيـش طَلْـقٌ مـن تألُّفنـا
وموردُ اللهو صـافٍ مـن تصافينـا 

وإذ هَصَرْنا غُصون الوصـل دانيـة
قطوفُهـا فجنينـا منـه مـا شِيـنـا 
ليسقِ عهدكـم عهـد السـرور فمـا
كنـتـم لأرواحـنـا إلا رياحـيـنـا 

لا تحسبـوا نَأْيكـم عـنـا يُغيِّـرنـا
أن طالمـا غيَّـر النـأي المحبيـنـا 

والله مـا طلبـت أهـواؤنـا بــدلاً
منكـم ولا انصرفـت عنكـم أمانينـا 

يا ساريَ البرقِ غادِ القصرَ فاسق به
من كان صِرفَ الهوى والود يَسقينـا 

واسـأل هنـاك هـل عنَّـي تذكرنـا
إلفًـا، تـذكـره أمـسـى يُعنِّيـنـا 

ويـا نسيـمَ الصِّبـا بلـغ تحيتـنـا
من لو على البعد حيًّـا كـان يُحيينـا 
فهل أرى الدهـر يَقصينـا مُساعَفـةً
منـه ولـم يكـن غِبًّـا تقاضيـنـا 

ربيـب مـلـك كــأن الله أنـشـأه
مسكًا وقـدَّر إنشـاء الـورى طينـا 

أو صاغـه ورِقًـا محضًـا وتَوَّجَـه
مِن ناصع التبـر إبداعًـا وتحسينـا 
إذا تَـــأَوَّد آدتـــه رفـاهـيَـة
تُـومُ العُقُود وأَدْمَتـه البُـرى لِينـا 
كانت له الشمسُ ظِئْـرًا فـي أَكِلَّتِـه
بـل مـا تَجَلَّـى لهـا إلا أحاييـنـا 

كأنمـا أثبتـت فـي صحـن وجنتـه
زُهْـرُ الكواكـب تعويـذًا وتزييـنـا 

ما ضَرَّ أن لم نكـن أكفـاءَه شرفًـا
وفـي المـودة كـافٍ مـن تَكَافينـا 

يا روضـةً طالمـا أجْنَـتْ لَوَاحِظَنـا
وردًا أجلاه الصبـا غَضًّـا ونَسْرينـا 

ويـا حـيـاةً تَمَلَّيْـنـا بزهرتـهـا
مُـنًـى ضُرُوبًـا ولـذَّاتٍ أفانِيـنـا 
ويا نعيمًـا خَطَرْنـا مـن غَضَارتـه
في وَشْي نُعمى سَحَبْنـا ذَيْلَـه حِينـا 

لسنـا نُسَمِّيـك إجــلالاً وتَكْـرِمَـة
وقد رك المعتلـى عـن ذاك يُغنينـا 

إذا انفردتِ وما شُورِكْتِ فـي صفـةٍ
فحسبنا الوصـف إيضاحًـا وتَبيينـا 

يـا جنـةَ الخلـد أُبدلنـا بسَلْسِلهـا
والكـوثر العـذب زَقُّومًـا وغِسلينـا 


كأننـا لـم نَبِـت والوصـل ثالثـنـا
والسعد قد غَضَّ من أجفـان واشينـا 
سِرَّانِ فـي خاطـرِ الظَّلْمـاء يَكتُمُنـا
حتى يكـاد لسـان الصبـح يُفشينـا 
لا غَرْو فِي أن ذكرنا الحزن حِينَ نَهَتْ
عنه النُّهَى وتَركْنـا الصبـر ناسِينـا 

إذا قرأنا الأسى يومَ النَّـوى سُـوَرًا
مكتوبـة وأخذنـا الصبـر تَلْقِيـنـا 

أمَّـا هـواكِ فلـم نعـدل بمنهـلـه
شِرْبًـا وإن كـان يروينـا فيُظمينـا 

لم نَجْفُ أفـق جمـال أنـت كوكبـه
ساليـن عنـه ولـم نهجـره قالينـا 
ولا اختيـارًا تجنبنـاه عـن كَـثَـبٍ
لكـن عدتنـا علـى كـره عوادينـا 

نأسـى عليـك إذا حُثَّـت مُشَعْشَعـةً
فيـنـا الشَّمُـول وغنَّانـا مُغَنِّيـنـا 

لا أَكْؤُسُ الراحِ تُبدى مـن شمائلنـا
سِيمَـا ارتيـاحٍ ولا الأوتـارُ تُلهينـا 

دُومِي على العهد، ما دُمْنا، مُحَافِظـةً
فالحُرّ ُ مَنْ دان إنصافًـا كمـا دِينَـا 
فما اسْتَعَضْنا خليـلاً مِنـك يَحْبسنـا
ولا استفدنـا حبيبًـا عنـك يُثْنيـنـا 
ولو صَبَا نَحْوَنا مـن عُلْـوِ مَطْلَعِـه
بدرُ الدُّجَى لم يكن حاشـاكِ يُصْبِينـا 

أَوْلِي وفـاءً وإن لـم تَبْذُلِـي صِلَـةً
فالطيـفُ يُقْنِعُنـا والذِّكْـرُ يَكْفِيـنـا 
وفي الجوابِ متاعٌ لـو شفعـتِ بـه
بِيْضَ الأيادي التي ما زلْـتِ تُولِينـا 

عليـكِ مِنـي سـلامُ اللهِ مـا بَقِيَـتْ
صَبَابـةٌ منـكِ نُخْفِيـهـا فَتُخفيـنـا

نونية ابن زيدون

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير 


إن شاء الله تكون نبع الوفاء بخير وتماثلت للشفاء 

يااااااااااااااااااارب


 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## loly_h

*مساء جميل بكل الموجوديـــــــن ...  


أتذكر أيامي معك 

كمن يرى الأشياء عبر نافذة قطار مسرع : 

نائية وجميلة 

والقبض عليها مستحيل 

من وقت إلى أخر 

فلنعد أطفالا 

ولنحزن بلا كبرياء زائف 

يوم احتضر 

سافكر بتلك اللحظة المضيئة 

حين وقفنا في الظلمة 

على شرفة القرار 

وقلت لي بحقد : أحبك 

سأتذكر صوتك 

وسيجيء الموت عذبا 

ويضمني كرحم الفرح المنسي 

وسأهمس بحقد مشابه : 

آه كم أحببتك !

غادة السمــــــــــان*

----------


## kethara

*مساء الود والرحمة

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساءكم ورد وفل وياسمين

ويارب تكونوا مبسوطين

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مساء الخير 
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله تكون نبع الوفاء بخير وتماثلت للشفاء 
> 
> ...



*شكرا اخي طيب قلبك ودعاءك 

اخي ايمن

لمساءك نسمات طيبة تغمر روحك بالانتعاش والبهجة
ولوجودك العامر بالمحبة والعطاء .. لنا وللمنتدى
كل ورود العالم.*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

أي صمتِ هذا يخترق المساء وحروفكم
هنا يا احبتي شوق لكم يعبث بالصمت 
حرف في نقاء وعبق ارواحكم
روزي 
ايمان
kethara
سوما
لولي
ليدر 
وجدي
وكل الاخوة في المنتدى.
مساؤكم بلون الياسمين والاحلام الجميلة
لمساء قلوبكم الحاضرة .. مساء السكينة والأمل
أتمنى أن تكونوا بخير وفرح

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *شكرا اخي طيب قلبك ودعاءك 
> 
> اخي ايمن
> 
> لمساءك نسمات طيبة تغمر روحك بالانتعاش والبهجة
> ولوجودك العامر بالمحبة والعطاء .. لنا وللمنتدى
> كل ورود العالم.*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء 



في البداية أحمد الله على سلامتك وأسأل الله أن يتم شفاءك على خير .. ولكم سعدت بهمساتك الرقيقه .. ولكم أثارت في نفسي الحنين .. فعلى مر الأيام والسنين .. نقابل أرواح كثيرة ونتعلق بهم لدرجة أننا نقرن سعادتنا بتواجدهم .. منهم من التقينا بهم ومنهم من تعانقت حروفنا معهم دون لقاء .. لم نكن نعرفهم يوماً من قبل .. ولكننا نرتبط بهم وجدانياً ونعيش لحظات مسروقة من الزمن مع طيف كلماتهم الحانية .. ولكن و في خضم ذلك .. تأتي الحياة لكي تسلب منا لحظاتنا الجميلة فتفرق بيننا الدروب .. ولا نجد فرصة للقائهم على أرض الواقع المرير .. فنضطر إلى حفظ تلك الذكريات لكي تبقى ساكنة في قلوبنا .. لكن ذكرياتهم ستظل كالوشم في قلوبنا للأبد .. تحياتي العطرية

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## a_leader

السحــــــب تركض في الفضاء الرحب ركض الخائفين
والشمــــــــــــــــــس تـــــــــــبـــــــدو خلفها صفراء عاصبة الجبين
والبحــــــــــــــــــــر ساجٍ صامـــــــــــــــــتٌ فيه خشوع الزاهدين
لكنما عـــــــــيناك باهتتان في الأفـــــــــــــــــــــ ق البعـــــــــــــيد
سلمى ...بماذا تفكرين؟
سلمى ...بماذا تحلميـــــــن؟
أرأيت أحلام الطفــــــــــــــــــــو لة تختفي خلف التخوم؟
أم أبصرتْ عيناك أشــــــــــــــــباح الكهولة في الغيوم؟
أم خفتْ أن يأتي الدُّجى الجـــــــــــاني ولا تأتي النجوم؟
أنا لا أرى ما تلمـــــــــحــــــــــــ ـــــــــين من المــشــــاهد إنما
أظلالـــــها في ناظريك
تنم ، ياســـلمى ، عليك 
إني أراك كســــــــــــــــــائحٍ في القفر ضل عن الطريق
يرجو صديقاً في الفـــــــــــلاة ، وأين في القفر الصديق
يهوى البروق وضــــــــوءها ، ويـــــــــــــخاف تخدعهُ البروق
بــــلْ أنت أعظم حـــــــــــــــــيرة من فــــــارسٍ تحت القتام
لا يستطيع الانتــــصار
ولا يطيق الانــــــكسار
هــــــذي الهواجـــــــس لم تكن مرســــــــومة في مقلتيك
فلقـــــد رأيـــتـــك في الضــــحى ورأيته في وجـــــنتيك
لكن وجــــــدتُك في المساء وضـــــعت رأسك في يديك
وجـــــــلست في عــــــينيك ألغازٌ ، وفي النفــس اكتئاب
مــــثل اكتئاب العاشقين
ســلمى ...بماذا تفكرين 
بالأرض كيف هـــــــوت عروش النور عن هضباتها؟
أم بالمـــــــــروج الخُضرِ ســــــاد الصمت في جنباتها؟
أم بالعــــــصـــــافـــــــ ـــــير التي تعـــــدو إلى وكناتها؟
أم بالمـــــــسا؟ إن المســــــــــــــا يخفي المدائن كالقرى
والكوخ كالقصر المكينْ
والشـوكُ مــــــــــــــــــــــثل ُ الياسمين
لا فــــــــرق عــــــــــند الليل بين النهــــــــــر والمستنقع
يخفي ابتسامات الطـــــــــــــــروب كأدمع المـــــــتوجعِ
إن الجـــــــــمالَ يغـــــــيبُ مـــــــــــــــــثل القبح تحت البرقعِ
لكن لماذا تجــــــــــــزعـــــــــ ــــــين على النهار وللدجى
أحـــــــــــلامه ورغائبه
وســـــــماؤُهُ وكواكبهْ؟
إن كان قد ســــــــــــــــــتر البلاد سهـــــولها ووعورها
لم يسلـــــــــــــب الزهر الأريج ولا المياه خـــــــريرها
كلا ، ولا منعَ النســــــــــــــــــــا ئم في الفضاءِ مسيرُهَا
ما زال في الــــوَرَقِ الحفــــيفُ وفي الصَّبَا أنفــــــاسُها
والعــــــــندليب صداحُه
لا ظفـــــــــــرُهُ وجناحهُ
فاصغي إلى صـــــــــوت الجداول جارياتٍ في السفوح
واســــــتنشـــــــــقي الأزهار في الجنات مادامت تفوح
وتمتعي بالشــــــــــــــهـــــب في الأفلاك مادامتْ تلوح
من قــــــبل أن يأتي زمان كالضـــــــــــــباب أو الدخان
لا تبصرين به الغــدير 
ولا يلـــــــذُّ لك الخريرْ
مـــات النهار ابن الصباح فلا تقـــــــــــــــولي كيف مات 
إن التــــــــــــــــأمل في الحــــــــــياة يزيد إيمـــــــــــــان الفتاة
فدعي الكآبة والأسى واســـــــــــــــــترجعي مرح الفتاةْ
قد كان وجهك في الضحى مثل الضحى متهـــــــــــــللاً
فيه البشـــــاشة والبهاءْ
ليكن كــذلك في المساءْ

ليدر ابو ماضى  :: 
































قصدى ايليا ابو ماضى

مساء الفل و الورد يا اية

ربنا يبارك فيك و يسعدك  :f:

----------


## rosey19

مساؤكم كله سعاده وامل جميل

     كلماتك رقيقه.. وصورك ارق

    صورك رقيقه ... وكلماتك ارق

   حبيبتى الرقيقه آيه نبع الوفا .. ادام الله عليك قلبك الطيب وروحك الجميله.
  _______________

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

في انتظار عودتك لنا أختي الغالية .. نبع الوفاء  

رب انت المرجو سبحانك لكشف المصائب يا من إذا دعي أجاب يا سريع الحساب
يارب الارباب با عظيم الجناب يا كريم يا وهاب .. رب لا تحجب دعوتنا 
ولا ترد مسألتنا ولا تدعنا بحسرتنا ولا تكلنا إلى حولنا وقوتنا 
وارحم عجزنا فقد ضاقت صدورنا وتاهت افكارنا وتحيرنا في أمرنا
وأنت العالم سبحانك بسرنا وجهرنا المالك لنفعنا وضرنا 
القادر على تفريج كربنا وتيسير عسرنا 

اللهم احينا في الدنيا مؤمنين طائعين وتوفنا مسلمين تائبين 
اللهم ارحم تضرعنا بين يديك وقومنا اذا اعوججنا 
وادعنا اذا استقمنا وكن لنا ولا تكن علينا 

اللهم نسألك يا غفو يا رحمن يا رحيم أن تفتح لأدعيتنا ابواب الاجابة 
يا من اذا سأله المضطر أجاب ,, يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون

اللهم لا تردنا خائبين وآتنا افضل ما يؤتى عبادك الصالحين

اللهم ولا تصرفنا عن بحر جودك خاسرين ولا ضالين مضلين 
واغفر لنا الى يوم الدين برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 





اللهم اشف أختنا في الله آيــه  شفاء لايغادر سقما 
اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم  اغفر لها وارحمها وفرج عنها 
واجعلها من عتقاء النار ومن الفائزين بالجنة والرحمة

اللهم اظلها يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك واحسن خاتمتها 
اللهم تقبل منها الحسنات و امحو عنها السيئات 
اللهم ارفع عنها اللهم  .. والغم والمرض يارب

اللهم اشفها بشفائك لاشفاء الا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
وعافها بعافيتك يارب العالمين .. اللهم آمـيـــن 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## rosey19



----------


## a_leader

مساءك فل يا اية ياللا تعالى

ان شاء الله ح تبئى كويسة و تقومى بالسلامة

و اعلمى ان امر المؤمن كله خير 

جعلك الله من المسلمات المؤمنات القانتات الصادقات

الصابرات الخاشعات المتصدقات الصائمات و الذاكرات الله كثيرا

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مساء الورد يا آية

يارب تكونى بخير



 لخليل مطران

داءٌ أَلَمَّ فخِلْتُ  فيه شفائـي		             من صَبْوتي  فتضاعفَتْ   بُرَحَائي
يا للضَّعيفين! استبدّا بي ومـا		في الظُّلمِ     مثلُ تحكُّمِ  الضّعفاءِ
قلبٌ أذابتْهُ الصَّبَابةُ والجَـوَى		وغِلالةٌ   رثَّتْ      منَ   الأدواءِ
والروحُ بينَهما نسيمُ  تَنَهُّـدٍ 		في حالَيِ   التَّصْويبِ   والصعداءِ
والعقل كالمصباحِ يغشى نورَهُ		كَدَرِي  ويُضْعِفُهُ  نَضُوبُ  دمائي

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

مساءك فل يا آية

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَالِ وَالأَنْفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ 

صدق الله العظيم

اللهم اجعل آية من الصابرين

----------


## علاء فرج

> سلمى ...بماذا تفكرين؟
> سلمى ...بماذا تحلميـــــــن؟


استاذ ليدر ما اجمل اشعار ايليا ابو ماضى التى اختارتها وشدنى اسم سلمى فذلك الاسم يعنى لى اجمل ما بحياتى وحبى الاول الان ابنتى سلمى  .
نقلت بعض ابيات القصيدة الرقيقة صلوات فى هيكل الحب لابى قاسم الشابى و أهديها للأخت نبع الوفاء فقد بحثت عن موضوع لها لاهديها اليها و ادعوا الله ان تقوم بالسلامة 

عذبة أنت كالطفولة, كالأحلام كاللّحن, كالصباح الجديد 
كالسماء الضحوك كالليلة القمراء كالورد, كابتسام الوليد 
يا لها من وداعة وجمال وشباب منعّم أملود! 
يا لها من طهارة, تبعث التقدي س في مهجة الشقيّ العنيد!... 
يا لها رقّة يكاد يرفّ الور د منها في الصّخرة الجلمود! 
أيّ شيء تراك? هل أنت "فينيس" تهادت بين الورى من جديد 
لتعيد الشّباب والفرح المعس ول للعالم التعيس العميد! 
أم ملاك الفردوس جاء إلى الأر ض ليحيي روح السلام العهيد! 
أنت.. ما أنت? أنت رسم جميل عبقري من فنّ هذا الوجود 
فيك ما فيه من غموض وعمق وجمال مقدّس معبود 
أنت.. ما أنت? أنت فجر من السح ر تجلّى لقلبي المعمود 
فأراه الحياة في مونق الحسن وجلّى له خفايا الخلود 
أنت روح الربيع, تختال في الدن يا فتهتزّ رائعات الورود 
وتهبّ الحياة سكرى من العط ر ويدوي الوجود بالتغريد

----------


## لمسه

نبع الوفا هى :Love: 
حمامة السلام :Love: 
نبع الوفا الحب على الارض :Love: 
نبع الوفا مدن الفرح :Love: 
نبع الوفا تتحدث  بصوت النقاء والحب والحلم :Love: 
نبع الوفا هى من اخترت  البياض
على الارض :Love: 

عودى لنا ساااالمه حاااالمه  :Love: 

بحبك :Love:

----------


## rosey19

يارب  ... اشفى نبع الوفا

          ربنا يشفيكى يا آيه وترجعى بالف سلامه

----------


## a_leader

> استاذ ليدر ما اجمل اشعار ايليا ابو ماضى التى اختارتها وشدنى اسم سلمى فذلك الاسم يعنى لى اجمل ما بحياتى وحبى الاول الان ابنتى سلمى  .


الله يخليك يا استاذ علاء و ربنا يخلليهالك

----------


## a_leader

مساءك فل يا نبع الوفاء يارب تكونى بخير

----------


## فراشة

الرقيقة الغالية نبع الوفاء



مساؤك خير وسعادة وصحة وعافية 
إن شاء الله ياآيه
منتظرينك وكلنا قلوبنا معاكى

فعلا مفتقدينك وعايزين نطمن عليكى
إن شاء الله ترجعى بألف سلامة
ربنا حبيبتى بيحبك وبيطهرك اول بأول

ربنا يتم عليكى الشفا ويكتبلك الأجر ان شاء الله


فراشة

----------


## a_leader

مساء الورد يا آية

ان شاء الله تكونى بخير

----------


## a_leader

مساءك فل يا آية

تعالى ياللا

كلنا مستنينك

ربنا يرجعك لنا بالسلامة

----------


## a_leader

أمسينا و أمسى الملك لله والحمد لله لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له. له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير.رب أسألك خير ما في هذه الليلة وخير ما بعدها وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذه الليلة وشر ما بعدها. رب أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر

----------


## وجدى محمود

*مسائك حيرجع وحتورينا

بعادك بيوجع قلوبنا الحزينه

ياريتك يأيه تحاربى الالام
وتيجى لحبايبك
وتطمنينا


يااااااااااااارب ترجعيلنا بالسلامه
يااااااااااارب*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*شدى حيلك بقى

ماينفعش كده
تعالى شوفى اد ايه اخواتك هنا بيحبوكى ووحشاهم جدا جدا 

ربنا يبعتك بالسلامه وترجعى تلئلئي المنتدى كله*

----------


## علاء فرج

> مسائك حيرجع وحتورينا
> 
> بعادك بيوجع قلوبنا الحزينه
> 
> ياريتك يأيه تحاربى الالام
> وتيجى لحبايبك
> وتطمنينا


كلماتك رقيقة و حزينة استاذ وجدى أوجعت قلوبنا 
لم أدخل موضوعات للأخت نبع الوفاء ولم اتعرف بها ولكن من خلال كلماتك انت و الاستاذ ليدر و مشاعركم الحزينة لمرضها جعلنى اشعر وكاننى اعرفها منذ زمن ، من كل قلوبنا ندعوا بالشفاء لها

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يارب مساء سعيد عليكى يا آيه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير .. 


إنتظرناكِ ..  ولازلنا ننتظرك بكل تهانى الكون

لنستقبلك ونرحب بعودتك وشفاءك

قريباً .. إن شاء الله 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## a_leader

تعالى يا آية و طمنينا الله يكرمك

----------


## وجدى محمود

*ياااااااااااااااااارب


اللهم اجعله اخر مساء بعيدا عن الاخت الحبيبه على قلوبنا جميعا 
أيه
عجل لها بالشفاء

طيبها من كل داء


فقد كانت كلماتها لاحزاننا ترياق


أيه

قلقنا ذاد
وغيابك طال


تعالى شوفى أخحوانك هنا اد ايه بيحبوكى

اتاخرتى فى الرجوع قوى*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه يا آيه ويطمنا عليكى

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير و الورد عليكى يا آية

تعالى ياللا فالجميع ينتظر عودتك بالسلامة

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يسعد مسائك يا آيه

وربنا يطمنا عليكى


تصبحوا على خييييييييير

----------


## a_leader

مساءك فل يا آية

اتأخرتى ليه كده

قلقانين عليكى و الله

يارب تكونى بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يسمعنا عنك كل خير يا آيه

ربنا يشفيكى ويعافيكى من كل مكروه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مفيش أى أخباااار عن آيه؟

مفيش حد يطمنا؟

----------


## a_leader

للاسف الشديد

ولا حس ولا خبر

يارب تكون بخير

مساءك فل يا آية

----------


## nariman

*عيناك أرض لا تخون* 

**********************

*ومضيتُ أبحثُ عن عيونِكِ  خلفَ قضبان الحياهْ* 

*وتعربدُ الأحزان في صدري* 

*ضياعاً لستُ أعرفُ منتهاه 

وتذوبُ في ليل العواصفِ مهجتي 

ويظل ما عندي سجيناً في الشفاه* 

*والأرضُ تخنقُ صوتَ أقدامي 

فيصرخُ جُرحُها تحت الرمالْ 

وجدائل الأحلام تزحف 

خلف موج الليل* 

*بحاراً تصارعه الجبال 

والشوق لؤلؤةٌ تعانق صمتَ أيامي 

ويسقط ضوؤها 

خلف الظلالْ 

عيناك بحر النورِ 

يحملني إلى 

زمنٍ نقي القلبِ .. 

مجنون الخيال 

عيناك إبحارٌ 

وعودةُ غائبٍ 

عيناك توبةُ عابدٍ 

وقفتْ تصارعُ وحدها 

شبح الضلال 

مازال في قلبي سؤالْ .. 

كيف انتهتْ أحلامنا ؟ 

مازلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

علَّني ألقاك فيها بالجواب 

مازلتُ رغم اليأسِ 

أعرفها وتعرفني 

ونحمل في جوانحنا عتابْ 

لو خانت الدنيا 

وخان الناسُ 

وابتعد الصحابْ 

عيناك أرضٌ لا تخونْ 

عيناك إيمانٌ وشكٌ حائرٌ 

عيناك نهر من جنونْ 

عيناك أزمانٌ ومرٌ 

ليسَ مثل الناسِ 

شيئاً من سرابْ 

عيناك آلهةٌ وعشاقٌ 

وصبرٌ واغتراب 

عيناك بيتي 

عندما ضاقت بنا الدنيا 

وضاق بنا العذاب 

*** 

ما زلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

بيننا أملٌ وليدْ 

أنا شاطئٌ 

ألقتْ عليه جراحها 

أنا زورقُ الحلم البعيدْ 

أنا ليلةٌ 

حار الزمانُ بسحرها 

عمرُ الحياة يقاسُ 

بالزمن السعيدْ 

ولتسألي عينيك 

أين بريقها ؟ 

ستقول في ألمٍ توارى 

صار شيئاً من جليدْ .. 

وأظلُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

خلف قضبان الحياهْ 

ويظل في قلبي سؤالٌ حائرٌ 

إن ثار في غضبٍ 

تحاصرهُ الشفاهْ 

كيف انتهت أحلامنا ؟ 

قد تخنق الأقدار يوماً حبنا 

وتفرق الأيام قهراً شملنا 

أو تعزف الأحزان لحناً 

من بقايا ... جرحنا 

ويمر عامٌ .. ربما عامان 

أزمان تسدُ طريقنا 

ويظل في عينيك 

موطننا القديمْ 

نلقي عليه متاعب الأسفار 

في زمنٍ عقيمْ 

عيناك موطننا القديم 

وإن غدت أيامنا 

ليلاً يطاردُ في ضياءْ 

سيظل في عينيك شيءٌ من رجاءْ 

أن يرجع الإنسانٌ إنساناً 

يُغطي العُرى 

يغسل نفسه يوماً 

ويرجع للنقاءْ 

عيناك موطننا القديمُ 

وإن غدونا كالضياعِ 

بلا وطن 

فيها عشقت العمر 

أحزاناً وأفراحاً 

ضياعاً أو سكنْ 

عيناك في شعري خلودٌ 

يعبرُ الآفاقَ ... يعصفُ بالزمنْ 

عيناك عندي بالزمانِ 

وقد غدوتُ .. بلا زمنْ* 


***********************

*فــاروق جويدة*
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أسعد الله مسائكم بكل خير

ويارب تكونى بخير يا آيه

----------


## فراشة

مساء الخير ياآآآآآآآآآآية
إن شاء الله تكونى بخير
طمنينا عليكى بأه


فراشة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



وجع البعاد 


ويستمر مسلسل الغياب 

وآه من وجع البعاد

( نفتقدك )




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## jasmine rose

مساء الخير آيــة.. :f: 
يـا رب تـكونـي بـخـيـر..

----------


## a_leader

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا آية و يارب دايما بخير

و مساء الفل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الورد يا آيه وعلى كل الموجودين

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل و العنبر

مساءكم احلى من السكر

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل يا آية

----------


## rosey19

مساءجميل على كل الحضور ان شاء الله

 _______________

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل عليكى يا آية

مساء الفل على جميع الأعضاء
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKhKNL6MZgo&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*افهم من كده ان أيه اختفت تانى

ان شاء الله خير



مساء الأمل الجميل والسعاده ان شاء الله*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إن شاء الله آيه معانا دايمآ

يسعد مساءكم جميعآ

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والسعاده على كل الاصدقاء

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير...
بمسي على الجميع هنااااااااا وأولهم أية 
 يارب تكونوا بخير كلكم ..
**
مساء سعيد للجميع بمشيئة الرحمن ..*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والسعاده عليكى سوما... وعلى كل الاصدقاء  الموجودين واللى لسه هايجوا

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل و الورد و الياسمين عليكم جميعا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الخير

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل عليكى يا آية

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا

اشارككم اليوم بمقالة اعجبتنى فنقلتها لكم 

مما لا شك فيه أن الإسلام جاء بتحصيل كل فضيلة ونبذ كل رذيلة ، ومن أهم ما جاء به الإسلام لتمييز شخصية المسلم عن غيره الأخلاق والآداب والعقائد والأحكام ، والمروءة خلق جليل وأدب رفيع تميز بها الإنسان عن غيره من المخلوقات المروءة خَلَّةٌ كريمة وخَصْلَةٌ شريفة وهي أدب نفساني تحمل الإنسان على الوقوف عند محاسن الأخلاق وجميل العادات نعم .. المروءة صدقٌ في اللسان ، واحتمال للعثرات ، وبذل للمعروف ، وكف للأذى ، وكمال في الرجولية ، وصيانة للنفس ، وطلاقة للوجه ، المروءة من خصال الرجولة فمن كانت رجولته كاملة كانت مروءته حاضرة ، المروءة من أخلاق العرب التي يقيسون بها الرجال ويزنون بها العقول ، حقا .. إنها كلمة لها مدلولها الكبير الواسع ، فهي تدخل في الأخلاق والعادات ، والأحكام والعبادات .

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والسعاده على كل الاصدقاء

----------


## rosey19

تصبحوا على الف خير

  احلام سعيده ونوم هادئ ان شاء الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الورد

----------


## الشحرورة

*سالخير عليكم
الورد فتح بين ايديكم
موضوع جميل
مالوش مثيل
والنور يارب دايما ماليكم

شكرا يا آيه على الموضوع الحلو
تسلمى يا قمر

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير..
مفيش أجمل من الطفولة وصورهم الجميلة ..

مساء سعيد للجميع وأحلام أسعد بأذن الله ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

مساء العطر والرياحين

مساء المسك والعنبر

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*مساء يخترق الحجب
يتخطى الأسباب والظروف
ويأتي بروحي إليكم على بساط الشوق والمحبة

:

أحبتي الحاضرين هنا

كل مساء وأنتم لنا طريق النور والعطر

*

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل يا اية

الحمد لله على سلامتك

و كل سنة و انتى طيبة و بخير

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> مساء الفل يا اية
> 
> الحمد لله على سلامتك
> 
> و كل سنة و انتى طيبة و بخير


* عموو الغالي مساءك طهر ومبارك بطهر وبركات الشهر القادم

الله يسلمك يا غالي

ومساؤك مسك وعنبر

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*حمد الله على السلامه

كل سنه وانتى طيبه

بخير

وسعاده

نشوفك ديما

فكرانا*

----------


## rosey19

اجمل مساء عليكم اصدقائى

   وكل سنه وانتم جميعا بالف خير وصحه

----------


## a_leader

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلاةِ الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## rosey19

رمضان كريم على الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير .....
الليلة بداية العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان المبارك .....
أعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات......
 كل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب وأسعد دوماً ..
اللهم بلغناااااااااااااا ليلة القدر ,, 

اللهم أنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فأعفو عنااااااااااا .. أمين يارب العالمين..*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير 

  _________________

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## a_leader

ياللا يا آية تعالى بئه ما تغيبيش عننا كتير كده

 :f2: 

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا

----------


## فراشة

صباح الخير
أنا لاحظت غيابها وكنت لسه هاسأل عليها

إن شاء اللة ترجع بالسلامة

----------


## وجدى محمود

إن شاء الله خير 

بس إنتو بقلوبكم معاها
وليها بالدعاء

----------


## بنت شهريار

_
مساء الخير على الجميع

_

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الأحلام السعيدة

استودعكم الله

وألقاكم على خير 

إن شاء الرحمن

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والسعاده على كل الحضور

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آييييييييييييه 

ربنا يسعد أيامك حبيبتى

فى إنتظارك تنورينا

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آيه وحشتيـــــــــــــنا

----------


## rosey19



----------


## a_leader

يارب يا آية تكونى بخير

الواحد قلقان عليكى بجد

انتى فين المدة دى كلها ؟

----------


## rosey19



----------


## فراشة

مساء الخير يا آيه

طمنينا عليكى


فراشة

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير

----------


## a_leader

غيابك طال يا آية

يارب تكونى بخير

يارب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آيه بخير الحمد لله بس محتاجه دعائنا

اللهم رب الناس إذهب البأس إشف أنت الشافى شفاءآ لا يغادره سقما

----------


## أم أحمد

> آيه بخير الحمد لله بس محتاجه دعائنا
> 
> اللهم رب الناس إذهب البأس إشف أنت الشافى شفاءآ لا يغادره سقما


ربنا يطمنا عليها ويتم شفاءها علي خير




مساء الخير يا أهل الخير

----------


## a_leader

اللهم اشف آية
اللهم اشف آية
اللهم اشف آية
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
اللهم أنى أسألك بأنى أشهد أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت
الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد أن تشفى آية

----------


## فراشة

يارب اشفيها وعافيها وترجع وتطمنا عليها

يااااااااااارب

----------


## rosey19

مساء النور والسرور






ربنا يطمنا عليكى آيه

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الهنا والرضا

الصداقة
بدونها لا وجود للبشر
وصلتنى ماسج عن قيمة الصداقة
فاحبيت انها تعم لتعرفوا مدى الترابط بين الأصدقاء
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 

بتقول
 :f: 

الصداقة شىء مهم
 :f:  :f: 
تبكى .. أبكى 
 :f:  :f: 
تضحك .. أضحك
 :f:  :f: 
ترمى نفسك من الشبك .. أبص عليك
 ::  ::  ::  :: 

ونععععععععععععم الصداااااااااااقة
صـــــح
 :: 


مسائكم ورد وفل وتمر حنة
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مساء الهنا والرضا
> 
> الصداقة
> بدونها لا وجود للبشر
> وصلتنى ماسج عن قيمة الصداقة
> فاحبيت انها تعم لتعرفوا مدى الترابط بين الأصدقاء
> 
> 
> بتقول
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
نفس الرساله وصلتنى ياعبير

بس نهايتها
أرمى نفسى من الشباك
أنزل تحت وأستناك  ::stpd:: 

مساء الخير على الجميع 

مساءك فل يا آيه

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير

----------


## a_leader

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GCm5sXCn-c[/ame]

----------


## rosey19

مساء سعيد على كل الاصدقاء

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههه
> نفس الرساله وصلتنى ياعبير
> 
> بس نهايتها
> أرمى نفسى من الشباك
> أنزل تحت وأستناك 
> 
> مساء الخير على الجميع 
> 
> مساءك فل يا آيه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كان وراكم مشوار ولا ايه ؟؟
مساء الفل ايمو


مساء الورد على الجميع
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*مساء الخير للجميع*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

مساء ينبض بالحنين  



في طريق العودة ... أرسم الموج منديلا يشرب دمع الفراق 

وأترجم الطرقات حضنا كما يضم الآهات يتشرب الضحكات



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

إن الآثام التي يأتي بها الإنسان في حياته
 غالباً ما تذكر بعد وفاته 
 ولكن أعماله الحميدة تدفن كما يدفن جسده وتنسى
(( شكسبير ))

مساء الخير

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا اخوانى الأعزاء
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkred,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أَغْضِبْ صديقـك تستطلِع سـريرته=للســرِّ نافذتانِ : السُّكـرُ و الغـضـبُ
ما صرَّح الحوضُ عمَّا فى قرارته=من راسب الطينِ إلا و هو مضطرب ُ[/poem]

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير على كل الاصدقاء

----------


## kethara

*مساء الحلم

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الورد

----------


## بنت شهريار

كم جميل لو بقينا اصدقاء
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

مساء الفل

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الفل


اااااااااااااااااااالله يا أم احمد
مساء الفل والورد والياسمين
انا بعشششششششششششق الفل
وحسة ان ريحته وصلانى لغااااااااااااااية بيتنا

تسلم ايدك حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مسااااااء التوتررررررررر

----------


## rosey19

يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## a_leader

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ابن البلد

همسي عليكم بالغنوة دي 
وبرضك هضيفها في بصبح عليكم

الغنوة باسم متزعليش يا مصر
للمطرب هشام عباس سجلها يوم اول إمبارح السبت 21 نوفمبر


كلمات الغنوة
اللي يغلط في البلد دي
واللي مش عارف قيمتها
يبقه مش عارف تاريخه
يبقه مبيقراش تاريخها
يسأل اللي قبله كانو
مصر عملت أيه علشانوا
ولا كل التضحيات دلوقتي هانو
آه أخويا وابن عمي
بس بلدي مصر امي
يعني عندي أغلي من العالم بحاله
وآه يا غاليه آه ياغاليه
ياحبيبتي يا بلدي رايتك برضه عاليا
ومتزعليش يا مصر متزعليش
متزعليش يا مصر حقك عليا
هنا قامة ثورة حره
جيت العرب أتحرروا
مدرسين ومهندسين ودكاترة راحو وعمرو
فنانين أدباء وعلماء
في السلام والحرب زعماء
واللي ناسي كل ده ... دم الشهيد يفكره
مصر قبل التاريخ بتاريخ وهي
أنكتب عليها تحمي الأمة دي
أحنا أكتر شعب شال المسئولية
أحنا أكتر شعب حارب للقضية
لو هتنشوا مش هتنسي مصر دورها
جمهورية مصر ... تفضل عربية
وآه ياغاليه آه يا غاليه
يا حبيبتي يا بلدي رايتك برضه عاليا
آه ياغاليه آه ياغاليه
يا حبيبتي هتفضل رايتك برضه عاليا
ومتزعليش يا مصر متزعليش
متزعليش يا مصر حقك عليا
لا متزعليش يا مصر ميهمكيش
متزعليش يا مصر حقك عليا

----------


## ابن البلد

همسي عليكم بغنوة لمحمد حماقي
أحلى حاجه فيكي




وهي في الأصل موسيقي لغنوة تركية 




إقتباس الألحان لن يتوقف
 :f: 
مسائكم زهور وورود
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> همسي عليكم بالغنوة دي 
> وبرضك هضيفها في بصبح عليكم
> 
> الغنوة باسم متزعليش يا مصر
> للمطرب هشام عباس سجلها يوم اول إمبارح السبت 21 نوفمبر
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ7hEpmVptQ
> كلمات الغنوة
> اللي يغلط في البلد دي
> واللي مش عارف قيمتها
> ...


أغنية بالفعل مؤثرة جدااااااا
 ::(: 
أشكرك على الإختيار الجميل
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> همسي عليكم بغنوة لمحمد حماقي
> أحلى حاجه فيكي
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2i30b6NAo0
> 
> وهي في الأصل موسيقي لغنوة تركية 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTTSUmLlDCI
> 
> ...


ايوة يا ابن البلد ده بيحصل كتير اوي
بس انت سميته اقتباس الالحان
هي بكل اسف سرقة الالحان :l2: 
في برنامج بيجي في الراديو
كنت سمعت منه كام حلقة بيجيب الالحان المسروقة دي
اسمه بيسو باين حاجة كده
هابقي احاول برضه انزل كام حاجة من اللي عرضها في البرنامج

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
همسي عليكم النهاردة بفيديو لبنوتة زي السكر..








*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الخير




يا ليلة العيد آنستينا

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا و كل سنة و انتم طيبين

و كل سنة و انتى طيبة يا اية

ربنا يرجعك لنا بالسلامة

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير...

هامسى عليكم بقصيدة للشاعر أحمد رجب 


 ابقالك إيه ؟؟

كان نفسى اعرف قد ايه بتحبنى

ابقالك ايه على قد ما انت ملكتنى

كان نفسى اقولك مهما طال بيك الغياب

باتمنى حضنك لو ثوانى يضمنى


ابقالك ايه ياللى انت حبك نور ونار

عودت قلبى عليك يحبك ليل نهار

مليت انا من طول مرار الإنتظار

حبيتنى ولا فى وهم جيت عيشتنى؟


لما الدموع فوق السنين ماحسبتهاش

ابقالك إيه والعمر جنبك راح بلاش

وإن كان هواك باقى عليا ماإنتهاش

طب ليه بتبعد لو صحيح بتحبنى ؟؟؟*

----------


## kethara

*
قد يتحول كل شيئ ضدك
ويبقى الله معك
فكن مع الله
يكن كل شيئ معك

مع تحيتى*

----------


## a_leader

> قد يتحول كل شيئ ضدك
> ويبقى الله معك
> فكن مع الله
> يكن كل شيئ معك


عندك حق و الله

لا إله إلا الله

و بمسى عليكم بالتقاسيم الجميلة دى
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY5e9c3TzEs[/ame]

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الخير

----------


## loly_h

*عندما نراجع حياتنا نجد ان اجمل ما حدث لنا

كان مصادفة وان الخيبات الكبيرة تأتي دوما

على سجاد فاخر فرشناه لاستقبال السعادة 

مسائكـــــــــم  بلــــــــون الفرح

وربنا يرجعك بالسلامة ياأيــــــــــــة ...*

----------


## nariman

> *عندما نراجع حياتنا نجد ان اجمل ما حدث لنا*
> 
> *كان مصادفة وان الخيبات الكبيرة تأتي دوما* 
> *على سجاد فاخر فرشناه لاستقبال السعادة*  
> *مسائكـــــــــم بلــــــــون الفرح*
> 
> 
> *وربنا يرجعك بالسلامة ياأيــــــــــــة ...*


 
*صح جدا يا لولي* 
 :f2: 
*مساء الورد*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد



----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل

وحشتينا يا آية

يارب تكونى بخير

----------


## loly_h

*مسائكم جميل ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4Mdv7B_Ijs&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


زمان وانا صغير 
كنت بحلم ابأه كبير 
تعب القلب واتحير 
م الدنيا وم المشاوير 

الحلم كان برئ 
مفروش بالورود 
والقلب كان جرئ 
مليان بالوعود 
ولما كبرت قلت ياريت 
ما كنت حلمت ولا اتمنيت 
وقلت ياريتني 
فضلت صغير ...زى زمان

انا من صغر سني 
حاسس بشئ جوايا 
وحلمت زمان اغني 
والكون يسمع غنايا 
غنيت ... غنيت 
وفى وسط الغنوة بكيت
ولقيت الكون كله بيتغير 
قلت ياريتني 
فضلت صغير  

حلمت زمان ببيت 
وبقلب يكون معايا 
وم الاحلام صحيت 
على جرح مالوش نهاية 
وداريت ... وداريت 
الجرح فى قلبي داريت 
ولقيت العمر يا دنيا قصير 
قلت يا ريتني فضلت صغير 
زمان ... وأنا صغير*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الخير

يارب تكونى بخير يا آيه  :f:

----------


## mowatin_mesry

مساء الخير

----------


## kethara

*

مساء تحمله الذكريات
بأرق وأعذب الأمنيات*

----------


## loly_h

*مسائكم جميل ...

أراكَ هجرتَنِي هجرًا طويلا 
وما عـوَّدتَنِـي من قبلُ ذاكا 

عَهِدتُكَ لا تُطيقُ الصَّبرَ عنِّي 
وتَعصي في وِدادي مَن نَهاكَا 

فكيفَ تَغَيَّرَت تِلكَ السَّجايا 
ومَن هذا الذي عنِّ ثـنـاكا 

فلا واللهِ ما حَاوَلتَ غـدرًا 
فكُلُّ النَّـاسِ يغدُرُ ما خـلاكا

وما فارَقتَني طوعًا ولكِن 
دهـاكَ من المَنِيَّةِ ما دهاكا 

فَيا مَن غابَ عنِّي وهوَ روحِي 
وكيفَ أُطيقُ عن روحي انفِكاكا 

يَعِزُّ عليَّ حينَ أُديرُ عينِي 
أفَـتـِّشُ في مَكانِكَ لا أراكا 

خَتَمتُ على وِدادِكَ في ضَميرِي 
وليسَ يَزالُ مخـتومًا هناكا 

فوا أسفي لِجِسمِكَ كيفَ يبلَى 
ويذهَبُ بعد بهجَتِهِ سناكا 

فيا قبرَ الحبيبِ ودِدتُ أنـَّي 
حَمَلتُ ولو على عيني ثَراكا 

ولا زالَ السَّلامُ عليكَ منـِّي 
يُزَفُّ مع النَّسيمِ إلى ذَراكا*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## loly_h

*مســـــــاء الخيــــــــر ...

ايه خير مالك مش عاجبنى يا مصر حالك
والله حالك مش عاجبنى ابتسامتك غايبة ليه
هو لو الخوف يسيبنى لو يسيبنى هعمل ايه
همشى ف قلب المدينة اسأل الخلق الذين
ف الشوارع ماشية تايهه يأسه جدا مستكينة
حد عندو يا خلق نكتة ؟؟؟ اي نكتة يقولها لينا
اي نكتة مهما كانت هايفة بس بشرط نضحك
قولها و اوعدك انى هسمع مهما كانت بايخة هضحك
ولا وقت الضحك فات وارتضيتا بالسكات 
هو زمن الفرحة مات ولا عهد النكتة ولى
ولا ايه خير مالك مش عاجبنى يا مصر حالك

من أشعــــــار الفنان ... صلاح عبد الله*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
المحطة السادسة 

بيانو




هنا بيانو و كمان..




مساء الخير..

*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..

*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ,, 
بمسى على الكل بموسيقى بسمعها دلوقتى وبحب أسمعها جداااااا ,,
موسيقى فيلم : Love story ..




مع أطيب الأمنيات للجميع بحياة هادئة ومليئة بالحب والصدق ..*

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل  :f: 

وحشتينا يا آية

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..:
بمسى على الكل بصور شفتها وعجبنتى جداااااااا..





*
*مسائكم نقاء وبراءة وحب ..* *..*

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..


سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم ..*

----------


## فخراوى

مساء الحب

----------


## شاب كول

مساكم وصباحكم عسل

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..

بمسى عليكم بفيديو جميل شفته وعجبنى فكرته ,, 
فلابد من تتبع أحلامنا ,, وفرض واقع جديد لتحقيق هذه الأحلام..


مسائكم أحلام حقيقية ومميزة..*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..






 مسائكم أمل وفرحة براءة دائمة*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير* .. :f2: بمسى عليكم بدعاء جميل .. ::$: 

*
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسي عليكم ب :

 مسائكم نور وأمل دائم بأذن الله*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسي عليكم باية قرانية  :

 مسائكم نور على نور بأذن الله*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
بمسى على الكل بقصيدة من قصائد الشاعرفاروق جويدة ,, بعنوان :
*قبل أن يرحل عام* ..

*أنا فى عيونك 
نقطة الضوء التى عادت 
وأضناها الحنين

أنا ذلك العصفور سافر 
حيث سافر
كم تغنى ..كم تمنى
ثم ارقه الأنين

أنا قطرة الماء التى 
طافت على الأنهار 
تلقى نفسها للموج حينا
ثم تدفعها الشواطىء للسفين

أنا غنوة العشاق فى كل المواسم
تشتهى صوتا يغنيها
لكل العاشقين

أنا بسمة الفجر الغريب على ضفافك
جاء يستجديك ..كيف سترحلين ؟

أنا عاشق 
والعشق إعصار يطاردنا
تراك ستهربين 
صلى لأجلى 
اننى سأموت مشتاقا 
وأنت تكابرين 

هذى دمائي فى يديك 
تطهري منها
وأنت أمام ربك تسجدين

انى احبك
قد أكون ضللت قبلك
إنما الغفران حق للتائبين

انى احبك
قد أكون قضيت عمرى فى التراب
وأنت فى قلب النجوم تحلقين

انى احبك
قد يكون الحب فى زمن الخريف
كغنوة الناي الحزين
قد كنت أنت نهاية الترحال 
مجدافى تكسر من سنين
واليك جئت بتوبتى 
وذنوب عمرى 
هل بربك تقبلين ؟؟

انى غريب
هل لديك الآن بعض الخبز
بعض الأمن بعض الياسمين
هيا لنضحك
ها هو الصبح المسافر فى عيونك
عاد يشرق بالندى فوق الجبين 
هيا لنرقص
آه ما أحلاك
ففى ثوب البراءة ترقصين
العام يرحل
فاحملى قلبى على كفيك
حين تسافرين
وإذا ظمئت
ففى الحقائب كل اشواقى 
وفى الأعماق نهر من حنين
*

----------


## rosey19

مساء النور على عيونك سوما

 ومساء سعيد على كل الاصدقاء

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير* 


> مساء النور على عيونك سوما
> 
>  ومساء سعيد على كل الاصدقاء


*مساء الورد عليك يا أجمل روز ..
يارب تكوني بخير دايماً ,,
*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
يارب يكون الجميع بخير .. :f: 
بمسى عليكم ب :
* 
 مسائكم خير دائماً بأذن الله ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آيه وحشتيناااااااااااااااااااااااا

يارب تكونى بخير

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ,,*
*
 أتمنى مساء جميل لجميع أبناء مصر*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى على الجميع باغنية بحبها ل: فيروز  ,, 
أعطنى الناي وغنى ..



 مسائكم خير دائم وسلام ......*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى على الجميع ب:




 مسائكم نور وإيمان باذن الله......*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى على الجميع بأغنية بحبها اوووووووووى ,,ل: وائل جسار :
قلبك حنين يا نبي ..



 مسائكم مليئ بالحنان والإيمان باذن الله......*

----------


## صفحات العمر

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
 :f2: 
*مسائكم رضــا ورضـــوان*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى على الجميع ب:






 مسائكم رضا ونور باذن الله......*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى على الجميع باغنية سمعتها وكلماتها واحساسها جميل ل: تامر حسنى  ,, 
تعرفى ,, بحلم ايه  ..



 وتصبحوا ع أحلام جميلة وتتحقق بأذن الله ......*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ,,*
بمسي عليكم ب قصيدة  : ومضيتُ أبحثُ عن عيونِكِ ل: فاروق جويدة ,, 
أتمنى انها تعجب الجميع  :f: 
*
ومضيتُ أبحثُ عن عيونِكِ 

خلفَ قضبان الحياهْ 

وتعربدُ الأحزان في صدري 

ضياعاً لستُ أعرفُ منتهاه 

وتذوبُ في ليل العواصفِ مهجتي 

ويظل ما عندي 

سجيناً في الشفاه 

والأرضُ تخنقُ صوتَ أقدامي 

فيصرخُ جُرحُها تحت الرمالْ 

وجدائل الأحلام تزحف 

خلف موج الليل 

بحاراً تصارعه الجبال 

والشوق لؤلؤةٌ تعانق صمتَ أيامي 

ويسقط ضوؤها 

خلف الظلالْ 

عيناك بحر النورِ 

يحملني إلى 

زمنٍ نقي القلبِ .. 

مجنون الخيال 

عيناك إبحارٌ 

وعودةُ غائبٍ 

عيناك توبةُ عابدٍ 

وقفتْ تصارعُ وحدها 

شبح الضلال 

مازال في قلبي سؤالْ .. 

كيف انتهتْ أحلامنا ؟ 

مازلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

علَّني ألقاك فيها بالجواب 

مازلتُ رغم اليأسِ 

أعرفها وتعرفني 

ونحمل في جوانحنا عتابْ 

لو خانت الدنيا 

وخان الناسُ 

وابتعد الصحابْ 

عيناك أرضٌ لا تخونْ 

عيناك إيمانٌ وشكٌ حائرٌ 

عيناك نهر من جنونْ 

عيناك أزمانٌ ومرٌ 

ليسَ مثل الناسِ 

شيئاً من سرابْ 

عيناك آلهةٌ وعشاقٌ 

وصبرٌ واغتراب 

عيناك بيتي 

عندما ضاقت بنا الدنيا 

وضاق بنا العذاب 

*** 

ما زلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

بيننا أملٌ وليدْ 

أنا شاطئٌ 

ألقتْ عليه جراحها 

أنا زورقُ الحلم البعيدْ 

أنا ليلةٌ 

حار الزمانُ بسحرها 

عمرُ الحياة يقاسُ 

بالزمن السعيدْ 

ولتسألي عينيك 

أين بريقها ؟ 

ستقول في ألمٍ توارى 

صار شيئاً من جليدْ .. 

وأظلُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

خلف قضبان الحياهْ 

ويظل في قلبي سؤالٌ حائرٌ 

إن ثار في غضبٍ 

تحاصرهُ الشفاهْ 

كيف انتهت أحلامنا ؟ 

قد تخنق الأقدار يوماً حبنا 

وتفرق الأيام قهراً شملنا 

أو تعزف الأحزان لحناً 

من بقايا ... جرحنا 

ويمر عامٌ .. ربما عامان 

أزمان تسدُ طريقنا 

ويظل في عينيك 

موطننا القديمْ 

نلقي عليه متاعب الأسفار 

في زمنٍ عقيمْ 

عيناك موطننا القديم 

وإن غدت أيامنا 

ليلاً يطاردُ في ضياءْ 

سيظل في عينيك شيءٌ من رجاءْ 

أن يرجع الإنسانٌ إنساناً 

يُغطي العُرى 

يغسل نفسه يوماً 

ويرجع للنقاءْ 

عيناك موطننا القديمُ 

وإن غدونا كالضياعِ 

بلا وطن 

فيها عشقت العمر 

أحزاناً وأفراحاً 

ضياعاً أو سكنْ 

عيناك في شعري خلودٌ 

يعبرُ الآفاقَ ... يعصفُ بالزمنْ 

عيناك عندي بالزمانِ 

وقد غدوتُ .. بلا زمنْ*
 :f2:   مساء جميل للجميع بأذن الله   :f2: ]

----------


## اليمامة

*مساء الخير والسعادة عليكوا ان شاء الله
بامسى عليكوا بفيديو جميل جداً لأذكار المساء


*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ,,*
بمسي عليكم ب  :: 
*


من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها وقلوباً أحبها ... 
فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز

.من الصعب على الاْنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام . بدون امنيات 
.ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان احداها 
.وعندما يفقد احداها فأنه يلجا الى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى "حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها 

.يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه
.ثم تهدأ نفسه لآنه يعرف أن هذه الاْشياء اصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضتوأنه يعيش الحاضر 
.فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبئ له الفرح الى جانبالحزن والدموع إلى جانب السعاده 

.والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات 
.فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان



. ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك .ولكن دون أن تنسيك الإبتسامه دمعتك عند الحاجه اليها 
.رغم الجراح الكثيره .نبتسم

رغم غروب شمس الأحبة .نبتسم

رغم المستقبل المجهول .نبتسم

رغم أن ظلمنا القريب والبعيد .نبتسم

لأن الإبتسامة ,,
هـــي الشيء الوحيد الذي نملكه ولايستطيع أحد أيا كان أن يأخذه..!!


 مسائكم بأجمل إبتسامة بأذن الله ..*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ,,*
بمسي عليكم بأعلان بجد كل ما اشوفه يلمسنى أوى ,, ::$: 
أتمنى انه يعجبكم  :f: 
*


  مسائكم إيمان و حب بأذن الله  ]*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى على الجميع بكلمات بجد جميلة وياريت الكل يركز ف معناها فعلاً:


أيــــــات ويل لمن يقرؤها ولا يتفكر فيها

: قال سبحانه وتعالى بديع السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن

إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ

الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَىٰ جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُونَ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَٰذَا بَاطِلًا سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ ۖ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلْإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا ۚ رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الْأَبْرَارِ

رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَىٰ رُسُلِكَ وَلَا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ۗ إِنَّكَ لَا تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ

ءال عمران:190-195

===

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
لقد نزلت علي الليلة آيات ؛ ويل لمن قرأها ولم يتفكر فيها : ( إن في خلق السماوات والأرض ) 
/ رواه الألباني

عبادة التفكر في خلق بديع السماوات والأرض غفــــــــل عنها كثير من الناس .. فلا تكونوا منهم..!!

( إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ ) 
/ البقرة:164‬




 مسائكم جميل كجمال خلق الله......*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى على الجميع بأغنية أول مرة اسمعها النهادرة ,,ل: هشام عباس :رمضان ..
بجد اغنية كلماتها لمستنى اوى ,, يمكن عشان فى ذكريات فيها هى نفسها نفس ذكرياتى ,,


رمضان رمضان.. هل هلاله.. وظهر وبان.. 
فكرنى بحاجات وذكريات.. يعدى عمر وليها فى قلبى مكان .. 

يارب تعجبكم ,,
 مسائكم فرحة و رحمة باذن الله......*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
مع بداية ليالى العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان الكريم ,,
بمسى على الجميع بحلقة من أجمل ما تابعت من برنامج : مدرسة الحب ,ل: مصطفى حسنى, الحلقة بعنوان : ليلة القدر ..



حقيقى حلقة جميلة وكلها حب لله رب العالمين ,,, ويارب تعجبكم ..
يارب يبلغنا ليلة القدر ويعيننا على الطاعات ويتقبل منا صالح الأعمال والنوايا ..
 مسائكم مليئ بالطاعة والايمان باذن الله......*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسي عليكم فى أخر يوم من شهر رمضان المبارك ,, وليلة العيد ...
وأغنية يا ليلة العيد ,, ل: أم كثلوم ..


جعل الله أيامكم كلها أعياد وفرحة وسعادة ..
 مسائكم بهجة وفرحة العيد باذن الله تعالى...*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى على الجميع بأغنية بحب اسمعها ,,ل: كارول سماحة : أول ما قابلتك ..

اول ما قابلتك .. كان بس يادوب بينا سلام
ثاثير الحظه .. دي مش ممكن اوصفو بكلام
وكأنك كنت جنبي .. من سنين وياي
اول ما قابلتك .. كان بس يادوب بينا سلام 
وانا فاكره الليله دي .. مش ناسيه ومعرفتش انام
يا احبك النهارده .. يا احبك قدام
اللي معاك انا حاسه بيه .. اه لما الوحده تلاقيه  
احساس حلو الله عليه .. ده ماكنشي في خيالي

انا عمري ابتدا من الحظه دي وكأنو جديد 
ولحد الأخر ياحبيبي .. هأقول تاني واعيد     
بحبك النهارده .. وبحبك قدام
ايامي وانت بعيد عني انا محسبهاش 
وايامي اللي انت معايا فيها .. دي اللي ح تتعاش 
اللي يشوق العيون ده .. حبيبي مايسيبهاش

اللي معاك انا حاسه بيه .. اه لما الوحده تلاقيه  
احساس حلو الله عليه .. ده ماكنشي في خيالي

اول ما قابلتك .. كان بس يادوب بينا سلام
ثاثير الحظه .. دي مش ممكن اوصفو بكلام
وكأنك كنت جنبي .. من سنين وياي





بحب اوى التصوير ده ,, للأغنية ,,,, فيه قصة جميلة أوى ,,وبتدل على رقة الحب وصدقه ..
الحب الحقيقي هو اللى يعيش لسنين وسنين ولأخر العمر ..... يكبر وما عمره يقل ..
 مسائكم وأيامكم كلها حب حقيقي باذن الله*

----------


## سوما

*مساء النصر..
سيظل يوم السادس من أكتوبر ( العاشر من رمضان ) رمزا لانتصار الإرادة وانتصار الكرامة العربية، 
سيظل هذا اليوم العظيم مصدر مجد وفخر وإجلال يحيط بقامة العسكرية المصرية على مر التاريخ، 
ويظل وساما على صدر كل مقاتل مصري شارك في العمليات أو حضر لها أو مهد لها، 
كما نرجو أن يكون شفيعا للشهداء الأبرار الذين ضحوا بأرواحهم ودمائهم الذكية لله تعالى قبل 37 عاماً ,, من أجل أن أعيش أنا وأولادي وأبناء بلدي ننعم بالكرامة والعزة، 
فطوبى للشهداء .
و
تحية إلى شهداء مصر الأبرار ورحمة الله عليهم
و
تحية إلى قيم أكتوبر التي حان وقت عودتها وبعثها من جديد ..!!



و
تحية إلى القائد الراحل ,, محمد أنور السادات ..



و
لنستمع إلى خطبة الرئيس الراحل ,, صاحب الأعداد الممير لخطة الحرب ,,
محمد أنور السادات ,,
خطبته الشهيرة بعد حرب أكتوبر والأنتصار وأسترداد الكرامة والحرية والأرض ,,



 مسائكم نصر وحرية باذن الله*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ...
بمسى عليكم بأغنية جميلة سمعتها اليوم ,, لــ: ماهر زين ,, اسمها : أن شاء الله ...




لو في يوم كان الحمل عليك تقيل ..
وتــــايه لوحدك مش لاقي دليل ..

والهمــــوم تخلي الليل طويــــــل ..
وترميك في غربه ومراره و ويـــل ..

مد ايديك تلقى دايمــاً حواليــــك ..
هو الله قبلــك حاســس بيـــــــك ..
إن شاءالله حتلاقــــــــي الطريـق ..

لو في يوم خدتنا معاصي او ذنوب ..
وخــــــــافت قلوبنا ماتقــدر تتــوب ..

وتشكي الروح ومن بالسر ليه نبوح ..
ومين اللي يقدر يداوي لي الجـروح ..

مد ايديك تلقى دايمــاً حواليــــك ..
هو الله قبلـــك حاسس بيـــــــك ..
إن شاءالله حتلاقــــــــي الطريـق ..

قل يالله ده عنك مش بعـــيـــــد ..
ماتشيلش هم ولا تشعر بضيق ..

قل يالله اهديلي قلبي عشان اتوب ..
امحي الذنـــــوب واهديلي الطريق ..
نورلي الطريـــق .. نورلي الطريــق ..

إن شاءالله حتلاقــــــــي الطريـق ..

ان شاء الله كلنا نلاقى الطريق ,, ونمشى فيه 
 مسائكم نور ان شاء الله ..*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى عليكم باغنية بحبها ,, وكل مدة بحب اسمعها ,,, مش عارفة بحس انها فىها شئ جميل ..  يمكن الذكريات ,, يمكن طعم الوطن ,, يمكن الأمل ..!!
اغنية ,, زى ما هى حبهــا ,, لــ: مدحت صالح ..



زي ماهى حبها ..
بحلوها ومرها ..
بص لحبيبتك حبها ..

وزي ماهى حبها ...
لاحتآخد ايه ولاكام وليه ..ده العشق لو م القلب طالع ..
العمر حتى نضحى بيه ونغني للفجر اللى راجع ..

افتح خزاين ذكرياتك شوف الصور ..
والمس ضفاير بنت حلوة زى القمر..
ح تلاقي قلبك يرتعش حب وشجن ..
ويدوب يدوب بين الضلوع لو كان حجر.. 

زى ما هى حبها 
ح تلاقى اهلك .. ذكرياتك .. طعم الوطن..

.. لاحتآخد ايه ولاكام وليه..
ده العشق لو م القلب طالع..
العمر حتى نضحى بيه ونغني للفجر اللى راجع

تقدر تحقق امنياتك رغم المحن.. 
وتبقي قادر على الخوف والزمن ..
ف عيون تحبك تحضنك تنسى الخطر..

زى ما هى حبها 
ح تلاقى اهلك .. ذكرياتك .. طعم الوطن..

.. لاحتآخد ايه ولاكام وليه..
ده العشق لو م القلب طالع..
العمر حتى نضحى بيه ونغني للفجر اللى راجع..
 مســائكـم أمــل باذن الله ..*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
يوم مبارك للجميع باذن الله ,,, ليلة يوم الوقوف على عرفات فى مناسك الحج ... يارب يكتبها لجميع المسلمين والمسلمات ..
وبمسى عليكم بـــ:















 مساء مبارك لجميع المسلمين والمسلمات باذن الله تعالى ,,*

----------


## a_leader

كل سنة و انتى طيبة يا اية

ربنا يعيد هذه الايام عليكى باليمن و البركات

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى عليكم بكلمات قرأتها وعجبتنى أوى ,,, للكاتب الكبير صلاح عبد الصبور 


تشرق الشمس من جديد بعد قليل
بلا اكثرات لأحد. تطل بخجل
لا يلبث أن يتحول لوهج محرق
قبل أن تدنو للمغيب.

وهكذا نحن، 
ميلاد 
وانطلاق
وأفول

وهكذا الحب
وهكذا اللقاء 
وهكذا الفراق.. 

ورغم كل شي،
نظل نأمل باشراقة أجمل ، ألطف ،
فلربما ذات يوم .. تتوهج الشمس
و
تأبى أن تغيب .. لأجلنا..!
 مســائكـم جميل باذن الله نعالى..*

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير ..

----------


## nariman

مساء الخير ..

جوليا .. خلاص انتهينـا

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى عليكم فى اخر ليلة واخر دقايق فى 2010 باغنية بحب اسمعها كل نهاية عام ,,, بلتمسنى ..
هات أحلامنا يا بابا نويل ,, قبل ما يرحل قمر الليل ..



وفي كل عام نسهر ننام نستنى في منامنا 
يمكن يفوت تحت البيوت يوهبنا احلامنا
وفي كل عام نسهر ننام نستنى في منامنا 
يمكن يفوت تحت البيوت يوهبنا احلامنا
هات احلامنا يابابا نويل هاتلى حبيبتى في قطر الليل
هات احلامنا يابابا نويل هاتلى حبيبتى في قطر الليل
وارحل بينا قلوبنا حزينه بس بشرط لاخر الليل
ارحل بينا قلوبنا حزينه بس بشرط لاخر الليل
قبل ما يرحل قمر الليل هات احلامنا يا بابا نويل
ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا 
مرت سنين متفرقين والدمع في عنينا
امتا الزمان يرجع زمان ونلاقي بعضينا
مرت سنين متفرقين والدمع في عنينا
امتا الزمان يرجع زمان ونلاقي بعضينا
هات احلامنا يابابا نويل خودنى وروحله في قطر الليل
هات احلامنا يابابا نويل خودنى وروحله في قطر الليل
وارحل بينا قلوبنا حزينه بس بشرط لاخر الليل
ارحل بينا قلوبنا حزينه بس بشرط لاخر الليل
قبل ما يرحل قمر الليل هات احلامنا يا بابا نويل
ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا 
كل الرموز فاتنا العجوز حيرانا اشواقنا حيرانا اشواقنا
بين السوكات والامنيات الوقت يسرقنا الوقت يسرقنا
كل الرموز فاتنا العجوز حيرانا اشواقنا حيرانا اشواقنا
بين السوكات والامنيات الوقت يسرقنا الوقت يسرقنا
هات احلامنا يابابا نويل قبل مايرحل قمر الليل
هات احلامنا يابابا نويل هاتلى حبيبتى في قطر الليل
اصل دى ليله عليا قليله لسه معانا الوقت طويل 
بس دى ليله عليا قليله اصبر ياابنى الصبر جميل
قبل ما يرحل قمر الليل هات احلامنا يا بابا نويل
ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا 
اان الرحيل وحرام ياليل تخلص كده دانا من سنا 
بتمنى مووت انك تفوت الا اليله دى تكون سنه
اان الرحيل وحرام ياليل تخلص كده دانا من سنا 
بتمنى مووت انك تفوت الا اليله دى تكون سنه
وبينده قطر المراويح تجرى حبيبتى تسبنى جريح
وبينده قطر المراويح تجرى حبيبتى تسبنى جريح
مش بايدينا تتوه خطوينا ولا بايديا دوا المجاريح
مش بايدينا تتوه خطوينا دنيا ودايره كما المراجيح
هات احلامنا يا بابا نويل قبل مايرحل قمر الليل
ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا ببباه تراتراا
ودى كل عام يرحل قوام وانا لسه بستانا انا لسه بستنا
يمكن يفوز قلبى العجوز بعيونك الجنه بعيونك الجنه
ودى كل عام يرحل قوام وانا لسه بستانا انا لسه بستنا
يمكن يفوز قلبى العجوز بعيونك الجنه بعيونك الجنه
هات احلامنا يابابا نويل سبنى معاه وكفايه رحيل
هات احلامنا يابابا نويل سبلى حبيبتى انا قلبى عليل
سنه وتعدى وانا ما بيادى اصبر ياابنى الصبر جميل
ارحل بينا قلوبنا حزينه يمكن نفرح ننسى الويل
قبل مايرحل قمر الليل اصبر ياابنى الصبر جمييل..!
 مســائكـم أحلام جميلة باذن الله نعالى..*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى عليكم بكلمات قرأتها وعجبتنى أوى ,,, للشاعر هشام الجخ 
قصيدة ,, أسمها : تأشيرة ..



اسبح باسمك الله وليس سواك اخشاه 
واعلم انى لى قدرا سألقاه .. سألقاه

وقد علمت فى صغرى بان 
عروبتى شرفى وناصيتى وعنوانى 
وكنا فى مدارسنا نردد بعض الحان 
نغنى بيننا مثلا بلاد العرب أوطانى 
وكل العرب اخوانى 

وكنا نرسم العربى ممشوقا بهامته 
له صدر يصد الريح اذ تعوى ...
مهابا فى عبائته 

وكنا محض اطفال 
تحركنا مشاعرنا ونسرح فى الحكايات 
التى تروى بطولاتنا 

وان بلادنا تمتد من أقصى الى أقصى 
وان حروبنا كانت لاجل 
المسجد الاقصى

وان عدونا صهيون شيطان له ذيل 
وان جيوش امتنا لها فعل كما السيل 

سأبحر عندما اكبر 
أمر بشاطىء البحرين فى ليبيا 
واجنى التمر من بغداد فى سوريا 

واعبر من موريتانيا الى السودان 
اسافر عبر مقديشيو الى لبنان 

وكنت اخبىء الاشعار فى قلبى ووجدانى 
بلاد العرب اوطانى
وكل العرب اخوانى 

وحين كبرت لم احصل على تأشيرة للبحر 
لم ابحر 
وأوقفنى جواز غير مختوم 
على الشباك لم اعبر 

حين كبرت لم ابحر ولم اعبر 
كبرت انا وهذا الطفل لم يكبر 
تقاتلنا طفولتنا وافكار تعلمنا مبادئنا على يدكم
ايا حكام امتنا 
تعذبنا طفولتنا وافكار تعلمنا مبادئها
على يدكم 

ايا حكام امتنا 
الستم من نشأنا فى مدارسكم 
تعلمنا مناهجكم 
تعلمنا على يدكم 
بان الثعلب المكار منتظر 
سيأكل نعجة الحمقى اذا للنوم ما خلدوا 

الستم من تعلمتم 
بان العود محمى بحزمته 
ضعيف حين ينفرد 
لماذا الفرقة الحمقاء تحكمنا ؟!؟

الستم من تعلمنا على يدكم 
ان اعتصموا بحبل الله واتحدوا 
لماذا تحجبون الشمس بالاعلام ؟!؟

تقاسمتم عروبتنا ودخلم 
بينكم صرنا كما الانعام 

سيبقى الطفل فى صدرى يعاديكم 
تقسمنا على يدكم 
فتبت كل ايديكم 

انا العربى لا اخجل 
ولدت بتونس الخضراء 
من اصل عمانى 
وعمرى زاد عن الف 
وامى ماتزل تحبل 

انا العربى فى بغداد لى نخل 
وفى السودان شريانى 
انا مصرى موريتانيا وجيبوتى وعمانى 
مسيحى وسنى وشيعى 
و كردى وجرزى وعلوى 

انا لا احفظ الاسماء والحكام اذ ترحل 
تشتتنا على يدكم وكل الناس تتكتل 
سئمنا من تشتتنا وكل الناس تتكتل 

ملئتم فكرنا كذبا ووتزيرا وتأليفا 
اتجمعنا يد الله وتبعدنا يد الفيفا 

هجرنا ديننا عمدا 
فعدنا الاوس والخزرج 
نولى جهلنا فينا 
وننتظر الغبا مخرج 

ايا حكام امتنا 
سيبقى الطفل فى صدرى 
يعاديكم يقاضيكم 
ويعلن شعبنا العربى متحدا 
فلا السودان منقسم 
ولا الجولان محتل 
ولا لبنان منكسر 
يدواى الجرح منفردا 

سيجمع لؤلؤات خلجينا العربى 
فى السودان يزرعها 
فينبت حبها فى المغرب العربى قمحا 
يعصرون الناس زيتا فى فلسطين الابيه 
يشربون الاهل فى الصومال ابدا 

سيخرج من عبائتكم رعاها الله 
للجمهور متقدا 
هو الجمهور لا انتم 
هو الحكام لا انتم 
اتسمعنى جحافلكم 
اتسمعنى دواوين المعاقل فى حكومتكم 

هو الحكام لا انتم 
ولا اخشى لكم احدا 
هو الاسلام لا انتم 
فكفوا عن تجارتكم 
والا صار مرتدا 
وخافوا ان هذا الشعب حمال 
وان النوق ان صرمت 
فلن تجدوا لها لبنا 
ولن تجدوا ولدا 

انا باق وشرعى فى الهوا باق 
سقينا الظلم اوعية 
سقينا الجهل ادعية 
مللنا السقى والساقى 
احذركم سنبقى رغم فتنتكم 
فهذا الشعب موصول حبائلكم 
وان ضعفت فحبل الله مفتول 

ساكبر تاركا للطفل فرشاتى والوانى 
ويبقى يرسم العربى ممشوقا بهامته 
ويبقى صوته الحانى بلاد العرب اوطانى
وكل العرب اخوانى.!
 مســائكـم حرية وأخوة باذن الله نعالى..*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
بمسى عليكم بكلمات تعتبر من أروع ما قال إرنستو تشي جيفارا.. وعجبتنى بصفة شخصية جدااااااااا 




- أنا لست محرراً ,, المحررين لا وجود لهم .. فالشعوب وحدها هى من تحرر نفسها ..!

- الثورة قوية كالفولاذ حمراء كالجمر باقية كالسنديان عميقة كحبنا الوحشي للوطن..

- كنت أتصور أن الحزن يمكن أن يكون صديقا لكنني لم أكن اتصور أن الحزن يمكن أن يكون وطنا نسكنه ونتكلم لغته ونحمل جنسيته..

- انني احس على وجهي بألم كل صفعة توجه الى كل مظلوم في هذه الدنيا فاينما وجد الظلم فذاك هو وطني.

- أن الطريق مظلم وحالك فأذا لم نحترق انت وانا فمن سينير الطريق. . ؟

- علمني وطني بان دماء الشهداء هي التي ترسم حدود الوطن..

- لكل الناس وطن يعيشون فيه ,, الا نحن فلنا وطن يعيش فينا..!

- أنا شاهد المذبحة وشهيد الخريطة انا وليد الكلمات البسيطة ,,

- لا تحزني امي ان مت في غض الشباب غدا ساحرض اهل القبور واجعلها ثورة تحت التراب..

- الدموع لا تسترد المفقودين ولا الضائعين ولا تجترح المعجزات !!  
  كل دموع الارض لا تستطيع ان تحمل زورقا صغيرا يتسع لابوين يبحثان عن طفلهما المفقود..

- لا يهمني متى أو أين أموت,لكن همي الوحيد أن لا ينام البرجوازيين بكل ثقلهم فوق أجساد أطفال الفقراء والمعذبين, وأن لا يغفو العالم بكل ثقله على جماجم البائسين والكادحين ..!!

- أنا لا اوافق على ما تقول, ولكني سأقف حتى الموت مدافعا عن حقك في أن تقول ما تريد..!

- قد يكون من السهل نقل الانسان من وطنه ولكن من الصعب نقل وطنه منه ..!

- يعشقون الورد لكن يعشقون الارض أكثر ..!

- مثل الذي باع بلاده وخان وطنه مثل الذي يسرق من بيت ابيه ليطعم اللصوص فلا أبوه يسامحه ولا اللص يكافئه..!

- يقولون لي أذا رأيت عبدا نائما فلا توقظه لئلا يحلم بالحريه وأقول لهم أذا رايت عبدا نائما ايقظته وحدثته عن الحريه..!

- يقولون أن علينا ان نغلق ملف القضيه الفلسطينيه وان نحلها كما يريدون لنا ان نحلها واقول لهم ان كنتم تعبتم ففارقون..

- حفاة على الجمر نسير وعلى الجمر تحترق امنياتنا, سنين الشوك غرسوها في صدورنا, فأنبتت جراحا رويناها بالذاكرة..

- لا بد احيانا من لزوم الصمت ليسمعنا الاخرين ..

- لست مهزوما ما دمت تقاوم..!
 مســائكـم  حــريـــة وحيــاتكــم حــرة باذن الله نعالى..*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الحرية..
بمسى عليكم بأحدث كلمات وشعر عجبتنى أوى ,,, للشاعر هشام الجخ 
قصيدة ,, أسمها : مشهد رأسي من ميدان التحريـــــر..



خبِّئْ قصــــــائدَكَ القديمـــــــــةَ كلَّها واكتبْ لمصـــــــرَ اليومَ شِعــرا مِثلَــــــها 
لا صمتَ بعدَ اليـــــومِ يفرِضُ خوفَهُ فاكتبْ ســــلاما نيلَ مصــرَ وأهــــلَهــــــا 
عينـــاكِ أجمــــلُ طفلتينِ تقـــــــررا نِ بأنّ هذا الخــــــــوفَ ماضٍ وانتــــهى 
ويداك فدانان عشقٍ طارحٍ ما زال وجهُكِ في سَماهُ مُؤَلَّها 
كانتْ تداعبُنـــا الشـــــــوارعُ بالبرودةِ والسقيــــــعِ ولـــــم نفسَّـــرْ وقتَهـــــــا 
كنــا ندفِّــئ بعضَنـــــا في بعضِنــــا ونراكِ تـبـتـسـمـيـــن ننســـى بَـــــرْدَهـــا 
وإذا غضِبنـــا كشَّفــتْ عن وجهِهــا وحيــــاؤُنا يــــأبى يدنِّــــسُ وجهَــهــــــــا 
لا تتــركيهـــم يخبـــروكِ بأنـنـــــي متمـــــردٌ خــــــــــــانَ الأمــــانـةَ أو سَها 
إني أعيذكِ أن تكوني كالتي نقضتْ على عَجَلٍ وجهلٍ غَزْلَها 
لا تتبعي زمنَ الرُوَيْبضةِ الذي فقدتْ على يده الحقائقُ شكلَها 
لا تتــركيهـــم يخبـــــروك بأننــــي أصبحـــتُ شيئاً تافهــــاً ومُـــــــوَجَّــــــها 
فأنا ابنُ بطنِكِ.وابنُ بطنِــكِ مَنْ أَرا دَ ومَــــنْ أقـــــالَ ومن أقــــرَّ ومن نَـــهَى 
صمتَتْ فلــــولُ الخــائفيــنَ بِجُبْنِهِم وجُمُــــــوعُ مَنْ عَشِقُــــــوكِ قــــالتْ قَوْلَها .! 
 مســائكـم حرية باذن الله نعالى..*

----------


## loly_h

*





بحبك ياحبيبي اكمنى بهواك وبحس انك منى سامعنى؟ دنا بروحى بغنى

ده أنا بحكى لكل الدنيا عليك....

بحب الحب الى جمعنا وبحب الشوق الى واجعنا

وعمرى بجد مالوش معنى 

ولاتحلى الدنيا فيوم غير بيك

بحب هواك وعنيك انما لو اد الارض واد السما هكون اكتر منهم مغرمة

وهكون اقرب من نفسك ليك ...

بحب اخرج منى واجيلك واسيب احساسي يغنيلك كفايا يكون قلبي باقيلك 

كفايا اشوف الكون بعنيك

اه علي اانا حاساه والى انا عايشاه من حنيني اه ه ه

اه كل يوم بيفوت فيك بعيش وبموت ... بردو احلى حياه



بحب كلامك في شفايفك وبحب القلب يكون شايفك ....جوايا حنين حاسك عارفك

لو حتى ما بين ملايين الناس ...بحبك موش متهيألي انا عايشة ف حلم اتحققلي .

..انا حاسة ان انت بتشتاقلى

 انا دايبة من الشوق والاحساس ...

بحب النسمة الى تعدي على رمشك مرة وعلى خدي وناخد ف الحب وندي

ونعيش انا وانت ف احلى غرام

بحبك انت بحبك بس ... وحبك اجمل شئ يتحس وبسمع منك اجمل همس

وبشوف ف عيونك  احلى كلام

اه علي انا حاساه والى انا عايشـــــاه من حنيني واااااااه

اه كل يوم بيفوت فيك بعيش وبموت...بردو احلى حياه

اه علي انا حاساه والى انا عايشـــــاه من حنيني واااااااه*

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الخير
ح أمسى عليكم بأغنية إنكسر جوانا شيء لعلى الحجار
الأغنية حزينة
لكن كلماتها جميلة ولحنها رائع

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مساءكم خير

وش جديد برزق جديد 

بورك لك فى الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره و بلغ أشده

ابراهيم كلمه من القرآن يصونه و يحفظه الرحمن

باركولى وهنونى على اسم الخليل سمونى

انا عبد من عباد الله سمونى على اسم خليل الله*

----------


## منى شهاب

*هنا الحنين يتربص بأرواحنا لمساءات دافئة
تجتمع بها قلوب 
من بياض, نلتف حول الأمل وبدر الحكاية... 
فمساؤكم عطر وطمأنينة وأغنيات من ياسمين..
يشدوها القلب لقلوبكم البيضاء
*

----------


## loly_h

> *مساءكم خير
> 
> وش جديد برزق جديد 
> 
> بورك لك فى الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره و بلغ أشده
> 
> ابراهيم كلمه من القرآن يصونه و يحفظه الرحمن
> 
> باركولى وهنونى على اسم الخليل سمونى
> ...


*


جميلة نادر تسلم إيدك

وربنا يطمننا عليك ...*

----------


## loly_h

*للأمان رائحة لا تشمُ إلا في احضان الامهات

ليلى المطوع*

----------


## loly_h

*لو أننا لم نفترق 
لبقيت بين يديك طفلاً عابثاً 
وتركت عمري في لهيبك يحترق 
لا تسألي العين الحزينة كيف أدمتها المقل 
لا تسألي الطير الشريد لأي أسباب رحل 
رغم الرحيل رغم ما فعلت بنا الأيام 
قلبي لم يزل يحيى وحيداً بالأمل 
أنا يا حبيبة كل أيامي قتيلك في الهوا 
كنا نعانق في الظلام دموعنا 
والقلب منكسرٌ من العبرات 
هذه النهاية لم تكن أبداً لنا 
هذه النهاية قمة المأساة 
ما كنت أعرف والرحيل يشدنا 
إني أودع مهجتي وحياتي 
لو أننا لم نفترق لو لو 
رغم الرحيل رغم ما فعلت بنا الأيام 
قلبي لم يزل يحيى وحيداً بالأمل 
أنا يا حبيبة كل أيامي قتيلك في الهوا*

----------


## loly_h

*شارفت اليم ولم أغرق ..!!
وقبست النور ولم أحرق ..!

وعزفت لحونا ً من ظمـأ ٍ ..
ودققت ُ على الباب المغلق ..!!

ورجعت بـِعَـثرة ِ أيامى ..
لدوائر من صمت ٍ مُطـبَـقْ

تنزعنى من أضيق ِ رؤيه
ترمينى فى شرك ِ المُطـلـَقْ

ترتـدُ بأعماقى لغة ٌ
حـَـيرى بالسر ولم تنطِـقْ

من يملـُـكُ ذاكرة تـَحـصـِى
طعَـنـَات الـلـُـجة فى زورقْ

أو يخلعُ أقنعة تخفى ..!!
لعثـَمة الحاجة فى مَنطِـقْ ..!!

ها أنت على سقف ِ الدُنـيـا ...
ميلادُ حياة ٍ تتخـَـلـَـقْ ..!!

وشـُـعـَـاعٌ بالرحمة ِ يدنو ...
لخيال ٍ مكدود ٍ مـُـرهـقْ ..!!

وأنا فى اليم ِ فمن يدرى ...
أنجو بحياتى أم أغرَقْ ..!!

(**فاروق شوشة**)*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أريقي الماء يانجمة .. وهاتي من وردكِ عطره
مُرّي جوارهم نسمة .. وأجلي فيهم الفكرة
انثري بين المساء سنا ..عبيرا يسكن الأثير .. وبسمة

مساء النور لكل الأحبة

----------


## nariman

مش أي صدفة ..

مساء الورد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

محمد منير
من أول لمسة

----------


## loly_h

*



بنلف ... سميرة سعيــد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الزين والزينة
على الحجار

----------


## loly_h

*
لم يكُنْ قصدي اكتِشافُكْ 
فأنا الذي ما كنْتُ ضِدَّ الحُبِّ يومًا ، 
أو معَهْ 
أنا مُؤمِنٌ أنَّ الفُصولَ الأربعةْ .. 
ستظَلُّ دومًا أربعةْ 
وبأنَّ شَمسًا واحدةْ 
وبأنَّ بدرًا واحدًا ..
فتنَ الوجودَ إلى السَّماءَ السَّابعةْ 
لكنَّني حينَ اكتشَفْتُكْ 
كلُّ الأُمورِ تغيَّرتْ 
فأضَفْتِ بَدرًا ثانيًا 
وأضفتِ شمسًا ثانيةْ 
وأضفتِ فَصْلاً خامِسًا ..
ما أرْوَعَهْ 


**عبد العزيز جويدة*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

عايده الايوبى عصفور طل من الشباك

----------


## اسكندرانى

مقاديـر ياقلبي العنا
مقادير وش ذنبي انا
مقادير وتمضي حياتي
مشاوير واتمنى الهنا
مقـادير ... مقـادير

على ميعاد حنا والفرح كنا
وكنا بعاد وعشنا
عشنا على الأمل حنا
وكان الفرح غايب
واثر الأمل كاذب
مقـادير ... مقـادير

يا اهل الهوى كيف المحبه تهون
كيف النوى يقدر ينسي العيون
نظرة حنين واحلى سنين
عشناها ياقلبي الحزين
مقـادير ... مقـادير

----------


## الشاطر حسن



----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء الابتسامة

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## nariman

مساء جميل ان شاء الله

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير .**.**. وجمعة مباركة ع الجميع

*

----------


## loly_h

*لا** تثِــقْ [كثيراً]
**لا** تحب [كَثِيراً]**
 لَا** تأمل [كثيراً]
لأنّ [كثيراً]  .**.**. قد يُؤلمُكَ [كَــثِــيْــــراً]*

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## loly_h

*يارب** .**.**.
كل صباحاتكـــم** .**.**.** ومسائاتكـــم
واحات فـــرح لاتنضب ولا تجف

*

----------


## اليمامة

ودائما ..
مساء البهجة والألفة يا أبناء مصر

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الإبتسام ... والأمل

*

----------


## اليمامة

مساء طفولى معبق بعبق الذكريات ..

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير.**.**.

*

----------


## nariman



----------


## loly_h

*
يُخبرنا المطر أنّه .**.**.
مهما  علقت أحلامنا وتأخرت
سيأتيها يوم وَ تهطل !

**اللهم
 نسألك مطر أمنياتنا
*

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير .**.**.

*

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير .**.**.
وجمعة مباركة 

*

----------


## loly_h

*مساء النور 
*

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير ..

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الأحلام الوردية .**.**.

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

مساء الخير والجمال
والروعة والدلال
على أبناء مصر
اللى محبتهم فى قلبى شلال*

----------


## nariman

مفيش أحلى من كده ..






مساء جميل ان شاء الله

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساكم الله بالخير 

وين الناس ماعد شفنا أحد 
جالسين انتم ولا مو هنا ولا وش 

هلا بكم وين كنتوا

----------


## اليمامة

مساء مكلل بالحب ..

----------


## اليمامة

مساء النور

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء النور للجميع

صورة حلوة ياأم آدم عجبتني جدا

----------


## ابن البلد

> مساء النور


مساء الفل والزهور والياسمين 
صورة جميله جدا فعلا ندى تسلم أيدك


مساء الفل الشاطر حسن 
أخبارك أيه يا برنس الليالي يا رمانة الميزان 
 ::

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير ...

*

----------


## nariman

مساء الخير ..

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> مساء الفل والزهور والياسمين 
> صورة جميله جدا فعلا ندى تسلم أيدك
> 
> 
> مساء الفل الشاطر حسن 
> أخبارك أيه يا برنس الليالي يا رمانة الميزان


ماشي ماشي 

مساء النور يابروفيشينال

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساااااء النور أهلي الكرام

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الطيبة .**.**.

*

----------


## اليمامة

مساءكم صيفى بالفراولة

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الفل

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*مساء النور
* ::

----------


## نوورا

*مساء الخير للجميع*

----------


## loly_h

*مسائكم ا**س**راب طيور
تغر**د** 
فيغ**م**ركم 
فرح
وسر**و**ر
 لا**ي**زول




*

----------


## loly_h

*مسائكم .**.**.
فرح يغمركم دون إكتفاء
مسائكم .**.**.
 عناقيد فرح وسنابل ضياء
مسائكم .**.**.
كثريات رضا تدلت عليكم من السماء






*

----------


## loly_h

*مساء مضىء
ينير ليلاتنا
لنرى القادم
أجمل بإذن الله ...

*

----------


## loly_h

*يامساء رقراق راق
يبهر بضياء براق
فينيرأقمار الدنيا
فتشع قلوب وأحداق
*
*يعنى مساء الخير .**.**.


*

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير ..

----------


## loly_h

*مساء التفـــــــــــآؤل والأمل

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء النور ياأبناء مصر الكرام 

فين الصورة الحلوة اللي كنت ناوي أنزلها ياادريس ؟

عموما مساء الورد والعنبر

----------


## loly_h

*مسائكم لمسة رائعة
كيد تمتد لتمحو من الأيام
لوعاتكــــم .**.**.


*

----------


## اليمامة

*مساء الخير يا وطن*

----------


## loly_h

مساء الخير ...

----------


## loly_h

*مساء منعش .**.**.
بطعم ورائحة الليمون
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء النور للجميع
مساء بديع
لكل الأحبة

----------


## loly_h

*مهما توارى الحلم في عيني 
وأرقني الأجل 

مازلت ألمح في رماد العمر 
شيئا من أمـَل .**.**.

فغداً ستنبت في جبين الأفق 
نجمات جديدة 

وغداً ستورق في ليالي الحزن 
أيام سعيدة 

وغدا أراك على المدى 
شمسا تضئ ظلام أيامي 
و إن كانت بعيدة


مساء الخير .**.**.





*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الفل والجمال على مصر وعلى أبناء مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء رمضانى

----------


## ابن البلد

> مساء رمضانى


الصورة مش ظاهره يا أبو حميد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الصورة مش ظاهره يا أبو حميد


غريبة يا أبوحميد
الصورة ظاهرة عندى
وظاهرة فى الإقتباس كمان
صورة لمكان فيه زينة رمضان معلقة 
وفيها ناس ومحلات
يمكن تكون فى الحسين

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> غريبة يا أبوحميد
> الصورة ظاهرة عندى
> وظاهرة فى الإقتباس كمان
> صورة لمكان فيه زينة رمضان معلقة 
> وفيها ناس ومحلات
> يمكن تكون فى الحسين


أنا تخيلتها خلاص وكأنها باينة يابوحميد ولاتشغل بالك
أحمد صلاح اللي بيشتري زبادي ده اللي في الصورة ؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا فهمت دلوقتى
الصورة كانت ظاهرة عندى
بس النهاردة أنا شايف مكانها حاجة تانية بتتكلم عن الموقع الذى كان عليه الصورة
أنا حذفت الصورة من مشاركتى الأولى خلاص علشان مالهاش لازمة
شكرا يا أحمد وشكرا يا حسن على التخيل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

طيب مساء الجمال
والصورة المرة دى من المعرض بتاعنا
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> طيب مساء الجمال
> والصورة المرة دى من المعرض بتاعنا


صورة في منتهى الجمال يابوحميد الله ينور عليك
بس مش ابن البلد ده اللي بيعوم هناااك
شكله رايح يشتري زبادي ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صورة في منتهى الجمال يابوحميد الله ينور عليك
> بس مش ابن البلد ده اللي بيعوم هناااك
> شكله رايح يشتري زبادي


 :: 
هو إيه موضوع الزبادى ده؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> هو إيه موضوع الزبادى ده؟


التخيل في رمضان لازم يكون زبادي 
أو ممكن قطايف
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> التخيل في رمضان لازم يكون زبادي 
> أو ممكن قطايف


هههههههههه
طيب يا أبوعلى
إتخيل براحتك
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

مساء برائحة شتوية

----------


## فراشة

**

----------


## فراشة



----------


## a_leader

جايب القلم

و بخربش خربشة

و فـ أول سطر ح اكتب

مساء النعنشة

و احب ع الإيدين

تحافظوا ع البلد

مش بكتر كلام

ولا حتى بدردشة

و إلا تضيع يا حسرة

و تصبح ملطشة

----------


## فراشة

​

----------


## a_leader

جاى فى أيام عيد

أمسّى و اطمّن

و اعرف ايه الجديد

و اقول يارب هوّن

و ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

و انا من اول يناير

ح اكون انسان جديد

 ::

----------


## فراشة

مساء الخير والجمال والأمل على أحلا أعضاء في أحلا منتدى

مساء بأحلى فنجان قهوة

----------


## فراشة

يسعد مساكم       
  *
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء النور يافراشة
مساء النور ياأبناء مصر 
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا بمسي عليكم جميعا 

وأحب أسمعك الغنوة دي علشان الشاطر حسن ميدوخش ويعرف أنا بتكلم عن أيه في مكان فاضي
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أهو تاني مرة  وف نفس الليلة بمسي عليكم ياأبناء مصر يعني اللي يدخل هنا يمسي عليا مسايتين قصدي تمسايتين أو مستـ مسااااا  :: 
المهم يعني مرتين :: 

ابن البلد الغالي جميلة اغنية ثلاثي أضواء المسرح دي 
مش برضه دا سعفان عبدالكريم  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

اناهمسي عليكم 
وأنزل بقه أشوف شغلانه 

ادعولي 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> أهو تاني مرة  وف نفس الليلة بمسي عليكم ياأبناء مصر يعني اللي يدخل هنا يمسي عليا مسايتين قصدي تمسايتين أو مستـ مسااااا 
> المهم يعني مرتين
> 
> ابن البلد الغالي جميلة اغنية ثلاثي أضواء المسرح دي 
> مش برضه دا سعفان عبدالكريم


نسيت أقولك 
أن فعلا الغنوة دي 
لثلاثي أزياء المطرح 

مش شايف أنه مذاع على فاشون تي في هههههههههههههههههههه
ftv

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> اناهمسي عليكم 
> وأنزل بقه أشوف شغلانه 
> 
> ادعولي


ربنا يوفقك يابوحميد ويوسع عليك 
 :f2:

----------


## اسير الغروب

> اناهمسي عليكم 
> وأنزل بقه أشوف شغلانه 
> 
> ادعولي



اسأل الله لك الخير

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشاطر حسن

> 


مساء النور يابولبنى 

مساء النور ياأبناء مصر
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء النور يابولبنى 
> 
> مساء النور ياأبناء مصر


مساء الفل يا أبوعلى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساؤكم كب كيك
واللى مش بيحبه يروح يشترى بسبوسة على حسابه

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أحمد باشا ناصر باشا باشا هنا ياألف مليون حمدلله على السلامة .
إن شاء الله تكون خلطة البصل واللمون والبطانية نفعت ياباشا . :: 
حمدلله ع السلامة ياغالي 
 :f2: 

مساء النور أيها القوم 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أحمد باشا ناصر باشا باشا هنا ياألف مليون حمدلله على السلامة .
> إن شاء الله تكون خلطة البصل واللمون والبطانية نفعت ياباشا .
> حمدلله ع السلامة ياغالي 
> 
> 
> مساء النور أيها القوم


مساء الفل يا أبو على
البصل والليمون والبطانية تم ضربهم فى الخلاط ونتجت عنه الخلطة السحرية
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء النور على أعضاء منتدى مصر المخلصين الودودين .
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء النور على أعضاء منتدى مصر المخلصين الودودين .


مساء الدستور يا باشا
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء الخير
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## فراشة



----------


## فراشة

**

----------


## فراشة



----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء النور أبناء مصر الأوفياء
 :f2:

----------


## حسام عمر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdJF9uJZPD0

----------


## حسام عمر

*مسا الخير والهنا على الموجد هنا

مسا الخير والسعاده على السكر الزياده

واللي يشربها ساده أكيد ليه مكان هنا*

----------


## حسام عمر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الجمال

----------


## حسام عمر



----------


## حسام عمر



----------


## فراشة



----------


## فراشة

**

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء النور .. مساء الجمال .. مسا الروقان 
 :f2:

----------


## حسام عمر



----------


## اليمامة

مساء حار جدا
لا يلطفه سوى ذكرى الأحباء فى أبناء مصر 

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

همسي عليكم بالغنوة دي 

فاكر لما تقولي هسيبك 
يعني انا هجري وراك 
ولا هموت في هواك
ولا انا هتراجاك 
روح يا حبيبي روح مع ألف سلامة 
روح والقلب معاك
خد لياليك وياك 
وأنا مش هستناك 
انا مش فاضي أعيش على الفاضي وأضيع عمري معاك 
أبعد وأبعد قلبك عني 
روح متكلمنيش
انت محستنيش
لأ ومحبتنيش 
أبعد وأوعي تقرب مني 
ولو هنادي عليك 
أمسح دمع عنيك
وأنا مش ملك أيديك 
ليه الحيرة فضها سيرة وأدي نهايتي معاك 
أمشي ... كفايا سنين ويايا مرت كده قدام عنيا
بس انا عارف وربنا شايف والله يعوض عليا 
شكرا أوي على الوقت الغالي 
انا ضيعت في وقتك 
آسف أني عشقتك 
غلطة أني أنا صدقتك 
متهيألك ان بعادك عني هيجرح 
لأ بالعكس أنا هفرح 
والمكسور يتصلح 
مش هتساهل ولا تستاهل لحظة أعيشها معاك

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا 
النهارده همسي عليكم بغنوة لانغام اسمها سبته 


سبته

سبته ومن يومها
ماجاش على بالى ولا فكرت فيه 
سبته وبقيت مستغربه
ازاى خلص احساسى بيه
سبته سبته وخلاص حتى شوقى كله ضاع
مش بس قل وعارفة انى 
لو بالصدفة شفتة حشوفة عادى او اقل 
بس فجأة لقيتنى بغرق جوة حزنى 
معرفش لية ... معرفش لية
لما قالولى دخلت حياتة واحدة تانية
غيرت علية ... غيرت علية
قالولى شكله متغير
ذوقة اتغير عارفة انا غيرتة
حتى لبسه اللي شفتة لابسة
معاه فى صورة انا اللي اخترتة
ولأول مرة اندم بجد
على حاجة صح عملتها 
ارجعلة ارجعلة لا
غيرانة لية
مبقتش عارفة عايزة اية
بس فجأة لقيتنى بغرق جوة حزنى 
معرفش لية ... معرفش لية
لما قالولى دخلت حياتة واحدة تانية
غيرت علية ... غيرت علية

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اسكندرانى

مساء الخير 

تذكرت هذه الاغنية لفيروز  بحثت عنها وقلت اشارككم بها 
اتمنى تعجبكم 

جَاءَت مُعَذِّبَتِي فِي غَيْهَب الْغَسَق كَأَنَّهَا الْكَوْكَب الْدُرِي فِي الْأُفُق 

فَقُلْت أَهْلَا بِك يَا خَيْر زَائِرَة أَمَّا خَشْيَتِي مِن الْحُرَّاس فِي الْطُّرُق 

فَجَاوَبَتْنِي وَدَمْع الْعَيْن يَسْبِقُهَا مَن يَرْكَب الْبَحْر لَا يَخْشَى مِن الْغَرَق

----------


## فراشة



----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الفل

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الزهور عليكم جميعا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء الزهور عليكم جميعا


مساء الزهور والعطور 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سا الخير
#سنبل_بعد_المليون

----------


## ابن البلد

> سا الخير
> #سنبل_بعد_المليون


سا الخير عليك يا حليوة يا مجنني

شويكار-سيدتي الجميلة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> سا الخير عليك يا حليوة يا مجنني
> 
> شويكار-سيدتي الجميلة


والله ده الموبايل هو اللى مجننى

ندعى ع الصين ولا ندعيلها ولا إيه ؟
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> والله ده الموبايل هو اللى مجننى
> 
> ندعى ع الصين ولا ندعيلها ولا إيه ؟


ادعي على الصين
ما ذنب الموبايل

----------


## TAMARA KALED

مســـــــــــــــــــــاء مُحصــــــــــن بِذكـــــــر الله و آيـــــة الكُــــرسي ...




ذكرُ الله ... مدآئنُ لا يعَتريهآ حزنٌ ولا إعياء مدآئِن من السعَآدة يُغلفهآ الطهر والنقآء...

 سبحان من لا تطيبُ الدنيآ إلا بذكره...

----------


## ابن البلد

> مســـــــــــــــــــــاء مُحصــــــــــن بِذكـــــــر الله و آيـــــة الكُــــرسي ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ذكرُ الله ... مدآئنُ لا يعَتريهآ حزنٌ ولا إعياء مدآئِن من السعَآدة يُغلفهآ الطهر والنقآء...
> 
>  سبحان من لا تطيبُ الدنيآ إلا بذكره...


يسعد مسائك تامارا
ويجزيكي خيرا يا رب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ادعي على الصين
> ما ذنب الموبايل


 :: 
إلهى يا صين يحكمك واحد من فسافيسنا يخليكى زى الصينى بعد غسيله
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مســـــــــــــــــــــاء مُحصــــــــــن بِذكـــــــر الله و آيـــــة الكُــــرسي ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ذكرُ الله ... مدآئنُ لا يعَتريهآ حزنٌ ولا إعياء مدآئِن من السعَآدة يُغلفهآ الطهر والنقآء...
> 
>  سبحان من لا تطيبُ الدنيآ إلا بذكره...


مرحبا يا تامارا
أسعد الله مساءك بكل خير

----------


## صفاء العشري

شكرا يا صديقي على هذا الطرح واسلوبك الراقي.. أتمنى أن تعم المحبة والسلام كل اوطاننا من مشرقها لمغربها.. ومرة اخرى شكرا على الخواطر.. تحياتي

صفاء

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

السلام عليكم
 ::  ::  ::  :: 
مساء الورد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الخير 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الخير

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير
جزء منى هنا فى ابناء مصر   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الخير  :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الجمال  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مساء الجمال



مساء الوفاء  :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء الوفاء


مساء الوفاء و الإبداع يا جيهان
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الخير
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الفل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الجمال
 ::

----------


## اميرة عربية

مساء جديد قديم يحمل الحب الدعوات لكل الغائبيين والحاضرين
مساء السعادة والهنا الرضا من الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء جديد قديم يحمل الحب الدعوات لكل الغائبيين والحاضرين
> مساء السعادة والهنا الرضا من الله


كيف حالك أختنا العزيزة
إن شاء الله تكونى بخير و كل أحوالك تمام
و كل عام و أنت طيبة و بخير و سلام و رضوان من الله
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الحب و الخير و المطر
اللهم حوالينا لا علينا

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل عليكم
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

----------


## ابن البلد

كل سنة وانت طيب ليدر وبالف صحة وسعاده يارب 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بين دنيا تايهة جروحها في روحنا غايرة..
وأماني فايرة بدنيا تانية مغايرة.
فيه قِلّة جايرة  وقِلة غايرة ومعايرة.
والناس مسايرة وحايرة أو فاهمة قارية.
ويا قلبي عيش مع زقزقات الكناريا.



أمير شعراء العامية سيد حجاب  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مساء الخير  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رمضان كريم
 :M (28):

----------


## ابن البلد

> رمضان كريم


الله أكرم يا أبو حميد 
وربنا يعيد علينا وعليك الأيام بكل خير وصحة وسعادة يارب 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الله أكرم يا أبو حميد 
> وربنا يعيد علينا وعليك الأيام بكل خير وصحة وسعادة يارب


اللهم آمين يا أبوحميد
 ::   ::   ::  ::  ::

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير

----------

